# Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Zauberin/Feuermagiernerf



## Modrip (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie sind so eure Erfahrungen mit dem nerf der Zauberinnen/Feuermagier sowohl als Betroffener als auch als Opfer? Ich persönlich bin da nicht so begeistert von, das questen läuft jetzt deutlich zäher ab(bin 39 imo,also bald geschafft). 
Die 15% weniger crit und der wesentlich langsamere dark magic Aufbau(Zauberin),macht sich echt deutlich  bemerkbar. Man darf halt nicht vergessen der noncritschaden ist lächerlich. Der Begriff Glaskannone trifft meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zu. Glas ja, Kannone nein, da man meistens nicht lange genug lebt als das man nennenswerten Schaden macht.



Das soll ein Meinungsaustausch auf sachlicher Basis sein, Flames und dumme Kommentare sind nicht erwünscht. Wer flamen will und dummes Zeug erzählen will geht bitte  auf http://forums.wow-europe.com da seid ihr unter eures gleichen.


----------



## Mawric (3. Dezember 2008)

Hiho,

also Ich spiele zwar selbst keinen Feuermagier, aber er macht an mir also Shadowwarrior kaum noch Schaden ...
naja .. aber was soll man dazu sagen ... das kommt davon wenn immer irgendwelche Leute rumheulen Ihre Klasse
sei zu Schwach oder andere rumheulen das der Feuermagier zu stark ist ... genau sowas kommt dabei raus... 
jetzt Versuchen Sie auf das Spielerfeedback einzugehen und basteln an den Klassen rum. Und ala WoW wird es jetzt
so gehen das sobald eine Gruppe Spieler ein "mimimi" startet, wirds geändert, bis sie Ihr vor dem Patch noch sehr 
schönes Balancing "kaputt gepatcht" haben. Das ist meine Meinung dazu.

Gruß

Mawric


----------



## Modrip (3. Dezember 2008)

da muß ich dir rechtgeben,das balancing war vor dem Patch wirklich gelungen. Nur leider kam wohl das Stein,Schere,Papier Prinzip bei vielen nicht an bzw. wurde nicht verstanden. Ich hoffe inständig das es nicht so ein balancing gewurschtel wie bei WoW geben wird.


----------



## ErebusX (3. Dezember 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> da muß ich dir rechtgeben,das balancing war vor dem Patch wirklich gelungen. Nur leider kam wohl das Stein,Schere,Papier Prinzip bei vielen nicht an bzw. wurde nicht verstanden. Ich hoffe inständig das es nicht so ein balancing gewurschtel wie bei WoW geben wird.




Das der BW zu stark war, ist eigentlich jedem aufgefallen, sogar einigen BWs. Das Problem an der Klasse war eben eine fehlerhafte Berechnung, was nun gefixt sein sollte.

Das der BW immer noch stark ist, sollte klar sein. Er macht ja nicht nur Schaden, sondern hat auch haufenweise CC Möglichkeiten, wovon ein Magus (DER defensive Caster) nur träumen kann.


----------



## heretik (3. Dezember 2008)

Mawric schrieb:


> Ich spiele zwar selbst keinen Feuermagier, aber er macht an mir also Shadowwarrior kaum noch Schaden ...



Du solltest aufhören gegen deine Mitspieler zu spielen.


----------



## Mawric (3. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Du solltest aufhören gegen deine Mitspieler zu spielen.



War jetzt auch eher auf die Sorceress(Spiegelklasse) bezogen


----------



## Modrip (3. Dezember 2008)

> Das Problem an der Klasse war eben eine fehlerhafte Berechnung, was nun gefixt sein sollte.


   Das ich nun wesentlich langsamer dark magic aufbaue und 15% weniger crit bei 100 Darkmagic habe(Bei FM&Zau das gleiche), kann man wohl kaum eine Korrektur einer fehlerhaften Berechnung nennen. Das ist ein deftiger Nerf.
Eine Minimierung des Critschadens bzw. Reduzierung durch Resis hätte es auch getan. Ich mache im moment mit grün/blauen Equip(nix besonderes) 500er noncrits und ca 1400 crits mit dem 3!! sek cast. Der noncritschaden wird nochnal durch resis gesenkt,sodaß da nicht wirklich was bei rumkommt. 
Ich lebe überhaupt nicht lange genug im Szenario RvR als das ich mal wirklich hohen Schaden machen kann(=genug dark Magic). Das ganze steht in keinem Verhältnis mehr.

Und die CCs unterliegen jetzt alle einem diminishing return bzw man wird immun danach


----------



## Sou1taker (3. Dezember 2008)

Dieses CC immun gilt doch nur für Roots oder?ich finds Klasse, dass die da ein Imunitätstimer eingebaut haben. Und die Critreduzierung finde ich vollkommen passend. 25% war schon heavy


----------



## DA5x2000 (3. Dezember 2008)

der patch ist noch nichtmal ein paar stunden alt und schon wird geheult!
außerdem seh ich das nicht als nerf sondern als angleichung und ja ich spiele selbst bw.
ich finde ihn nach wie vor stark. vorher war es natürlich lustiger aber nicht angebracht.

grüsse


----------



## Lyx (3. Dezember 2008)

Mawric schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> also Ich spiele zwar selbst keinen Feuermagier, aber er macht an mir also Shadowwarrior kaum noch Schaden ...



OO ?????
Das der Feuermagier an dir "Schattenkrieger" keinen Schaden macht liegt eventuell daran der er dich garnicht angreifen kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mawric (3. Dezember 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> OO ?????
> Das der Feuermagier an dir "Schattenkrieger" keinen Schaden macht liegt eventuell daran der er dich garnicht angreifen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ZITAT(heretik @ 3.12.2008, 14:07) *
Du solltest aufhören gegen deine Mitspieler zu spielen.


War jetzt auch eher auf die Sorceress(Spiegelklasse) bezogen
Den Ganzen Fred lesen bitte


----------



## gw1200 (3. Dezember 2008)

Es war zu erwarten, dass jetzt rumgeheult wird wegen dem nerf. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich Mythic nicht nur an den Foren-Threads orientiert hat sondern auch an den konkreten Schadenszahlen und was sonst noch alles an Statistiken von den Servern kommt. Ich habe den BW als Char gespielt und kenne ihn als Gegner und er war vor dem Patch so ziemlich die nervigste Klasse wo gibt.
Es ist auch sicherlich kein Wunder, dass gerade diese Klasse überproportional häufig gespielt wurde. So gesehen ist es absolut richtig, dass Mythic etwas getan hat. Ob das Mass richtig ist sei einmal dahingestellt.


----------



## Elindir (3. Dezember 2008)

Hoffe die haben den BW der Sorc angeglichen, ich les hier dauernd nur "der BW ist zu stark" "BW ist die nervigste Klasse"
sowas lese ich über die Zauberin nie... obwohl es ja eigentlich die Spiegelklasse ist. Ist die Sorc wirklich wehniger nervig als der BW? naja werde heute abend mal schauen ob ich wirklich meine Sorc aufgeben will, und nur noch mein Jünger spiele


----------



## HosenMatzz (3. Dezember 2008)

ich meine doch auch gelesen zu haben, dass der explosionsschaden dafür etwas reduziert wurde.
da ich in unzähligen "nerf-bw threads" vorher als erklärung von selbigen gelesen habe, dass es i.O. ist, dass der schaden durchs dach sprengt weil man sich ja auch selbst soviel schaden zufügt und eine suuper grp und heals braucht damit man pwnen kann . . . ist es ja nur halb so schlimm weniger schaden zu machen und sich nicht mehr selbst soviel zu verletzen ... oder ?!
ist zwar zweifelsohne ein (berechtigter) nerf insgesamt aber ich denke auch das der bw/sorc ordentlich spielbar bleibt
ich denke auch das vlt 10% der bw's  sich ernsthaft darüber aufregen weil sie jetzt nicht mehr klar kommen.
die leute die spielen können werden auch danach noch nen arsch voll schaden machen, so wie es auch sein soll.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Dezember 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> Und die CCs unterliegen jetzt alle einem diminishing return bzw man wird immun danach


Sie unterliegen keinem diminishing return, sondern sie haben eine hohe Chance bei Schaden zu brechen, und dann wird man erst immun dagegen, CC ist ab sofort nur noch dazu da um abzuhauen, und nicht um außer Reichweite der Waffe zu gehen und dann wieder Glaskanone zu spielen.


----------



## Modrip (4. Dezember 2008)

> Es war zu erwarten, dass jetzt rumgeheult wird wegen dem nerf. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich Mythic nicht nur an den Foren-Threads orientiert hat sondern auch an den konkreten Schadenszahlen und was sonst noch alles an Statistiken von den Servern kommt. Ich habe den BW als Char gespielt und kenne ihn als Gegner und er war vor dem Patch so ziemlich die nervigste Klasse wo gibt.
> Es ist auch sicherlich kein Wunder, dass gerade diese Klasse überproportional häufig gespielt wurde. So gesehen ist es absolut richtig, dass Mythic etwas getan hat. Ob das Mass richtig ist sei einmal dahingestellt.



Hier heult keiner..bin lerne vernünftig zu argumentieren...nicht jeder mit einer anderen Meinung heult. Leg bitte diese WoW-forum Denkweise  ab.

Hab auch nie gesagt das ein Nerf nicht angebracht wäre. Der jetzige Nerf ist imho einfach übertrieben. Redzurierung des dark magic Aufbaus sowie die Critreduzierung bei voller dm, ist weit übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Wie gesagt eine Redzurierung des Critschadens hätte vollkommen gereicht +reduce durch resi.


----------



## siberian (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele selber unter anderem auch einen Feuermage. Der Patch ist erst seit einigen Stunden im Einsatz und schon wird davon geredet wie übelst generft die Zauberer sind. Ich finde man sollte schon ein bisschen mehr Erfahrungen sammeln, um die Auswirkungen des Patches auf das Balancing beurteilen zu können. Schliesslich wurde an den anderen Klassen auch ziemlich herumgebastelt. Deshalb geht es eben schon in Richtung Heulerei wenn man jetzt sagt, die Mages seien nur noch Glas aber keine Kanone mehr. Davon kann aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen von heute Abend nicht wirklich die Rede sein. Aber die anderen Klassen sind eh immer besser dran.


----------



## DefenderX (4. Dezember 2008)

HosenMatzz schrieb:


> ich meine doch auch gelesen zu haben, dass der explosionsschaden dafür etwas reduziert wurde.
> da ich in unzähligen "nerf-bw threads" vorher als erklärung von selbigen gelesen habe, dass es i.O. ist, dass der schaden durchs dach sprengt weil man sich ja auch selbst soviel schaden zufügt und eine suuper grp und heals braucht damit man pwnen kann . . . ist es ja nur halb so schlimm weniger schaden zu machen und sich nicht mehr selbst soviel zu verletzen ... oder ?!
> ist zwar zweifelsohne ein (berechtigter) nerf insgesamt aber ich denke auch das der bw/sorc ordentlich spielbar bleibt
> ich denke auch das vlt 10% der bw's  sich ernsthaft darüber aufregen weil sie jetzt nicht mehr klar kommen.
> die leute die spielen können werden auch danach noch nen arsch voll schaden machen, so wie es auch sein soll.




Ich sehe es andersrum es waren nur 10% von Spielern die einfach die Spielmechanik net peilen und ihre Klasse net spielen können nötig einen BW-Nerf herbeizuführen. Ich habe nichts gegen ne angleichung aber eine solche ist das nicht wirklich (eher ne BW-Kastrierung). Schade das hier tatsächlich die typischen WoW-Heulernaturen auch das Spiel zerstören können wie bei dem Spiel von wo die auch herkommen .  -.-


----------



## Astravall (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich spiele auch Feuerzauberer und gestern auch ein wenig im Szenario getestet.

Drei Dinge sind mir dabei aufgefallen:
1. Das Glas ist noch Dünner geworden ... keine Ahnung ob Bug oder nicht, aber gefühlt liege ich 4 Mal so schnell wie vorher als hätte ich nun gar keine Rüstung an. Bei über 6000 Trefferpunkten und über 1000 Rüstung ist das dann doch frustierend.
2. Nachdem ich im Zweiten Szenario endlich gemerkt habe dass keine Taktiken und Moralfertigkeiten mehr ausgerüstet waren und ich diese wieder aktiviert hatte ging es auch mit dem Schaden wieder. So wie ich das sehe mache ich nicht unbedingt viel weniger Schaden als vorher.
3. Magus und Squigtreiber machen deutlich mehr Schaden ... soviel dass mich mich ernsthaft frage wozu noch Zauberer? Pack nen Magus ein der haut dich schneller aus den Latschen als du bis drei zählen kannst.

Fazit für mich: Aus meiner Sicht wurde da heftigst übertrieben. Zauberer und Feuermagier sind nun noch mehr Glas und Kanonen sind längst andere -.-.

MfG Michael


----------



## ErebusX (4. Dezember 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Also ich spiele auch Feuerzauberer und gestern auch ein wenig im Szenario getestet.
> 
> Drei Dinge sind mir dabei aufgefallen:
> 1. Das Glas ist noch Dünner geworden ... keine Ahnung ob Bug oder nicht, aber gefühlt liege ich 4 Mal so schnell wie vorher als hätte ich nun gar keine Rüstung an. Bei über 6000 Trefferpunkten und über 1000 Rüstung ist das dann doch frustierend.
> ...




Ach Magus und Squig sind nun mal annähernd gefährlich für Euch und das ist natürlich schlecht. Wie könntet ihr sonst die einzige Klasse sein, die extremen Schaden macht und bei 2+ BWs im Assist eigentlich alles abräumen..

Endlich muss man seinen BW auch spielen können um gefährlich zu sein, nun wird sich zeigen, wer der ganzen FOTM Spieler es drauf hat und wer nicht.


----------



## zadros (4. Dezember 2008)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Endlich muss man seinen BW auch spielen können um gefährlich zu sein, nun wird sich zeigen, wer der ganzen FOTM Spieler es drauf hat und wer nicht.



Bei 25% aller chars = BW ist das auch endlich mal notwendig!

Der Squiggi macht nun endlich Schaden und kassiert immernoch genug bei nem BW - die 15% weniger crits werden ja durch 15% weniger selbst in die Luft jagen ausgeglichen ... Magus macht noch lange nicht so viel Schaden wie ein guter BW ( T4 mit Firebolt ). Vielleicht sollte man nun mal daran denken von den Dots weg hin zu den DD spells zu gehen so wie das Zauberinnen schon immer machen mussten...

BW ist mit seinem 50% healreduce immernoch der stärkste DD im Spiel, aber - und das ist entscheident - es gibt endlich eine ranged konterklasse!
WH sind nun extrem nervig - evtl. die neue FOTM Klasse oder eben der liebe Schattenkrieger, der jetzt im T3 mit 30 auch mal 2800er crits raus hauen kann.


----------



## åenyila (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich spiel Feuermagier, bin momentan lvl 35, muss daher auch noch einiges an PVE durchackern zwecks lvln. Das ist mittlerweile mit dem Patch sowas von unlustig. Mobs mit gleichem lvl oder 1-2 höher gehen ja, gibts bloss einen add wirds kritisch, 2 adds (respawn ist ja auch überall sauschnell) heisst es rennen und/oder im Dreck liegen.
Feuer baut sich schlechter auf (weil generfed, spells bauen einfach weniger auf), wenn man etwas Feuer aufgebaut und kurz kein Target hat ist das sehr rasant wieder auf 0, also wieder minimal Damage weil kaum crit (und dann wurde ja auch die critchance drastisch reduziert). es lvlt sich also jetzt wirklich mühselig, wenn ich mir da so manchen Melee z.b. ansehe der sich gleich mal absichtlich 3-5 Mobs pullt und die dann umprügelt frag ich mich schon was das soll. Am stören wurde scheinbar auch was gedreht, hat sich gefühlt verdoppelt das sowohl im Pve als auch im Pvp Zauber gestört werden.

Wegen dem Totschlag Argument Teamplay blabla, die meisten haben nicht das Glück das sie permanent mit einer Truppe durchs Land ziehen können, man muss eben auch viel alleine erledigen, und da gehts sicher der Mehrheit so. In Szenarien wird auch zusammengewürfelt, Ordnung spielen weniger Healer und Tanks, Stammgruppen mit ordentlichen Lineup sind auch die Ausnahme.

Rvr, man liegt noch wesentlich schneller im Dreck, kann kaum Feuer aufbauen weil man eh entweder schon wieder liegt oder weils eben so schnell wieder abgebaut wird (man muss ja auch etwas herumlaufen um Healer etc. unter Druck zu setzen, auf Tanks brauch ich nix casten, da lachen die nur bzw. fress ich durch Auren mehr schaden als ich da mach).

CC, lol welche cc, cooldown Fett erhöht (war vorher schon unter aller Sau sry), wird noch leichter gebrochen, die ganzen Melees haben Fähigkeiten zu entfernen und gebrochen werden die auch noch viel leichter durch Schaden. Was ist mit dem ganzen Silence, Stun, zu Boden Schmeissen und was weiss ich alles das einem Caster ständig um die Ohren gehaun wird wo man nix mehr machen kann?

Danke an die Whiner die nur absolute Damage zahlen in Sz sehen/sahen, so Naps sind einfach nur zum kotzen und zu dämlich die eigene Klasse zu zocken (siehe Squigtreiba, nur geheule, kenne aber ein paar gute die vor den 2 Patches wo sie gebufft wurden in Sachen Damage und Killing Blows ganz oben standen).

Fazit, man hätte gerade am Area Damage reduzieren können/müssen, das gezeter von wegen op hätte sich dann gelegt, der Damage an einem Single Target war meines erachtens völlig in Ordnung wenn ich mir da ansehe was ich an Damage reinbekomme und vor allem mit welcher geschwindigkeit (die meisten sehen ja nur absolute Zahlen, ein dicker Crit ist für sich hoch gewesen klar, hat aber Feueraufbau und gut Castzeit benötigt, ein Melee klopft wesentlich mehr in der vergleichbaren Castzeit raus, nur weniger Damage jeh einzelhit, Melee muss allerdings auch am Target dran bleiben, also ansich wars in Ordnung).
Es ist ein derber Nerf für Feuerzauberer und wohl auch das Destro gegenstück, es wurde echt alles reduziert und die vorher schon armseligen cc Fähigkeiten gegen 0 gesenkt.
Wenns so bleibt werd ich das Game canceln, so sehr es auch vom Konzept laune macht (Rvr), die Politik auf eine Heulcommunity dermassen zu hören und eine klasse so zu nerfen juckt mich nämlich überhaupt nicht. 

Und wer jetzt amüsiert ist weil er ne andere Klasse zockt, seht zu das ihr in Szenarien ned zu weit oben steht mit dem Damage, der nächste Nerf kommt bestimmt (geht ja schon gut ab das gewhine von wegen Meleehammer blabla)  ;-)


----------



## ErebusX (4. Dezember 2008)

Du solltest Dir mal die CC Möglichkeiten des BWs insgesamt ansehen, da findest du dann auch noch silence, Knockdown, slow usw... alles in eine "Glascannon" vereint.


----------



## zadros (4. Dezember 2008)

åenyila schrieb:


> es lvlt sich also jetzt wirklich mühselig



Versuch mal mit nem Heiler solo zu leveln ( jenseits der 25 ) und dann überdenke nochmal deine Aussage...
Mit single bolting geht lvln immernoch verdammt gut als BW!!



åenyila schrieb:


> Danke an die Whiner die nur absolute Damage zahlen in Sz sehen/sahen, so Naps sind einfach nur zum kotzen und zu dämlich die eigene Klasse zu zocken (siehe Squigtreiba, nur geheule, kenne aber ein paar gute die vor den 2 Patches wo sie gebufft wurden in Sachen Damage und Killing Blows ganz oben standen).



Überleg doch mal wie viel Utility in der Klasse BW steckt, da DARF man nicht auch noch mit Abstand den meisten Schaden fahren!
Allerdings stimme ich dir zu was den Squiggi betrifft - der war vor dem Patch schon genial nur halt kein single dps sondern nur ne AE Dot - DMG maschiene ( wo wohl die Killing Blows und der Schaden der "top" Squiggis her kam ... 3 AE dots die nicht viel schaden machen aber riesen Areal ... bringt dem Team zwar nix aber dafür gibts schöne Zahlen in der Statistik -.-


----------



## åenyila (4. Dezember 2008)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Du solltest Dir mal die CC Möglichkeiten des BWs insgesamt ansehen, da findest du dann auch noch silence, Knockdown, slow usw... alles in eine "Glascannon" vereint.



Lol, man kann durch Skillung noch bissl was machen, die aber auch wieder derbst auf Kosten von Damage gehen, du tust ja so als würde man das alles können, dank Immunität verpuffen die wenigen Optionen sowieso gleich mal zu 50%, die andere hälfte wird eben gebroche, entfernt usw = 0 CC.

Glascannon wird mittlerweile völlig zum Unwort, Cannon kann man beruhigt streichen.

@Zadros, ich hab nen Heiler jenseits der 25, als Heiler findet sich sehr rasch ein DD wo man miteinander questen usw. kann, als DD nene Heiler zu finden ist da wesentlich heftiger. Mit meinem Heiler kann ich jederzeit PQ machen sobald ich im Chat anfrage, mit dem BW ist das wesentlich schwieriger weil sich auch ein Heiler finden muss.


----------



## zadros (4. Dezember 2008)

åenyila schrieb:


> Cannon kann man beruhigt streichen.



Dann bist du wohl nicht in der Lage deine Klasse zu spielen, denn auch NACH dem Patch macht der BW derbe Schaden an solo Zielen und durch die Utility wie 50% healreduce - instant silence etc. Kann man mit der richtigen Skillung und dem nötigen Know-How immernoch genug umrotzen...
Wenn du Cannon für dich streichen kannst bist du wohl einer der FOTM Dot-skilled BW die nur den Char aufgrund der ehemaligen Rubbelcharakteristik gespielt haben ....

Ich prophezeie einen reroll mit Schattenkrieger oder Witchhunter ... viel Spaß xD


----------



## åenyila (4. Dezember 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Dann bist du wohl nicht in der Lage deine Klasse zu spielen, denn auch NACH dem Patch macht der BW derbe Schaden an solo Zielen und durch die Utility wie 50% healreduce - instant silence etc. Kann man mit der richtigen Skillung und dem nötigen Know-How immernoch genug umrotzen...
> Wenn du Cannon für dich streichen kannst bist du wohl einer der FOTM Dot-skilled BW die nur den Char aufgrund der ehemaligen Rubbelcharakteristik gespielt haben ....
> 
> Ich prophezeie einen reroll mit Schattenkrieger oder Witchhunter ... viel Spaß xD



Na klar kann ich nicht spielen, ich glaube eher das so einige die Nerf BW geschrien haben nicht spielen können, aber natürlich musste das Argument kommen, wenn man sonst nix zu sagen hat das irgendwie belegbar oder sinnvoll ist.

Wegen der Skillung hab ich eigentlich schon beschrieben, man kann nicht ALLE Bäume völlig ausskillen, wers noch nicht weiss.................


----------



## ErebusX (4. Dezember 2008)

åenyila schrieb:


> Lol, man kann durch Skillung noch bissl was machen, die aber auch wieder derbst auf Kosten von Damage gehen, du tust ja so als würde man das alles können, dank Immunität verpuffen die wenigen Optionen sowieso gleich mal zu 50%, die andere hälfte wird eben gebroche, entfernt usw = 0 CC.
> 
> Glascannon wird mittlerweile völlig zum Unwort, Cannon kann man beruhigt streichen.
> 
> @Zadros, ich hab nen Heiler jenseits der 25, als Heiler findet sich sehr rasch ein DD wo man miteinander questen usw. kann, als DD nene Heiler zu finden ist da wesentlich heftiger. Mit meinem Heiler kann ich jederzeit PQ machen sobald ich im Chat anfrage, mit dem BW ist das wesentlich schwieriger weil sich auch ein Heiler finden muss.




Willkommen in der Welt, der restlichen Chars. Plötzlich muss man auch spielen können um gut zu sein.


----------



## Valdarr (4. Dezember 2008)

åenyila schrieb:


> Lol, man kann durch Skillung noch bissl was machen, die aber auch wieder derbst auf Kosten von Damage gehen, du tust ja so als würde man das alles können, dank Immunität verpuffen die wenigen Optionen sowieso gleich mal zu 50%, die andere hälfte wird eben gebroche, entfernt usw = 0 CC.
> 
> Glascannon wird mittlerweile völlig zum Unwort, Cannon kann man beruhigt streichen.
> 
> @Zadros, ich hab nen Heiler jenseits der 25, als Heiler findet sich sehr rasch ein DD wo man miteinander questen usw. kann, als DD nene Heiler zu finden ist da wesentlich heftiger. Mit meinem Heiler kann ich jederzeit PQ machen sobald ich im Chat anfrage, mit dem BW ist das wesentlich schwieriger weil sich auch ein Heiler finden muss.



Jap Glas trifft auf die meisten BWs eher zu. Ich bin jednefalls sehr dankbar für den Patch und freu mich über dramatisch weniger BWs und die die noch spielen sind wenigstens gut und nerven net dauernd wegen dem furchtbaren Nerf rum.

greetz


----------



## zadros (4. Dezember 2008)

åenyila schrieb:


> Na klar kann ich nicht spielen, ich glaube eher das so einige die Nerf BW geschrien haben nicht spielen können, aber natürlich musste das Argument kommen, wenn man sonst nix zu sagen hat das irgendwie belegbar oder sinnvoll ist.
> 
> Wegen der Skillung hab ich eigentlich schon beschrieben, man kann nicht ALLE Bäume völlig ausskillen, wers noch nicht weiss.................



Man kann die Skillung auch wechseln, wers noch nicht weiss ............

25% der Spieler sind BW - warum? Weil die alle den BW spielen wollen? Oder vielleicht weil er ein Rubbelchar ist? Teste mal Sorc dann siehst du, dass der BW jetzt auf gleichem Niveau ist und man nun nicht mehr solo rumrubbeln kann!

Specc auf single DD damit haust immernoch 4k crits raus auf 40 das sollte dir ja wohl reichen oder willst du deine 3 dots mit je 900er crit hits wieder? hm verständlich ...
dazu hat man ja dann auchnoch single instant silence, withering heat, playing with fire, knockback, knockdown, root, snare, stun, residebuff usw.

Meine Tochter spielt nen BW der ist mitlerweile 32 oder 33 - als ich den gespielt hab konnte ich in der ersten Runde ordentlich rumrubbeln ohne, dass ich jemals vorher den char gespielt hab und das liegt nicht daran dass ich ein besonders toller Hecht bin, denn als Caster bin ich so gut wie ne Schnecke schnell ist.

Viele BW's vor allem 40er sagen von sich aus der BW ist zu stark und du bist einer der wenigen, die eben dies nicht einsehen - Gratuliere!


----------



## deccpqcc (4. Dezember 2008)

åenyila schrieb:


> Danke an die Whiner die nur absolute Damage zahlen in Sz sehen/sahen, so Naps sind einfach nur zum kotzen



ich kann dir sagen was zum kotzen ist:
eine klasse welche die eigene schadensart debuffen kann. so etwas unfaires gehört in kein game.


----------



## DeeeRoy (4. Dezember 2008)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Plötzlich muss man auch spielen können um gut zu sein.



Was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du zerstörst mit dem Satz die Welt vieler spieler!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (4. Dezember 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Du zerstörst mit dem Satz die Welt vieler spieler!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur die Welt einiger BW-Spieler xD


----------



## Astravall (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin 40 Feuermagier ... und werde den auch weiterhin spielen. ABER was ich hier lese diese Schadenfreude geht auf keine Kuh haut.

Wenn ich Dot skille hab ich:
- 40% Snare mit meinem Channelzauber - ok
- Root durch Feuerkäfig ... der schon vorher nen witzwar weil jeder Meele sich locker selber befeien konnte oder befreit wurde. Barbar hat einfach herziehen gemacht und der Feuerkäfig war völlig nutzlos
- Einen Single Knockdown für den ich erst mal zwei Zauber sprechen muss weil der nur funktioniert wenn ich Verbrennung auf meinem Gegner habe und der gerade mal 3 sekunden hält.

Skille ich SingleDD dann mache ich mehr Schaden aber es bleibt von den ganzen CCs nur noch root übrig.

Ansonsten hab ich nur als Moralfertigkeiten eingie Knockbacks dazu muss man aber auch erst mal entsprechend Moral aufbauen.
Beim Feuermagier von CC-Wunder zu sprechen ist blanker Hohn. Wieso sich über feuerkäfig aufgeregt wird geht mir auf keine Kuhhaut. Bis man Feuerkäfig gecastet hat ist man zu 70% schon tot zu 25% so gut wie und ausser range des Tanks kommt man zu 100% nicht.

Trotzdem bekomme ich sicherlich was tot. Dass ich aber seit dem Patch so gut wie gar nix mehr aushalte stößt mir schon Sauer auf. Wenn ich mittleriele nicht mal mehr meine drei INSTANT-Dots mit Global cooldown auf den gegener bekomme bevor ich sterbe oder mein Heiler auch nur den hauch einer chance hat nen Heal für mich zu sprechen ... dann bleibt von einer Kanone gar nix mehr weil ich keinen schaden mehr mache. Dafür hab ich nun viele Klassen die aufgewertet wurden und vom Schaden mir in NICHTS nachstehen aber dafür mehr aushalten.

Und wer meinte Feuermagier wäre so einfach zu spielen gewesen der hat se für mich net alle oder gerade mal bis T2/3 gespielt. In T4 sah die Welt anders aus und nun ist es noch viel schwerer. 

Nichts desto trotz werd ich damit klar kommen irgendwie. Die Schadenfreude könnt ihr euch aber sparen.

MfG Michael


----------



## ErebusX (4. Dezember 2008)

Dann überleg Dir mal wieviele CCs der Magus hat, als eigentlicher defensiver Caster, gegenüber dem BW. Vom Schaden bis zum Patch gestern mal völlig abgesehen.
Meinst Du es ist witzig gegen 8 BWs im Szenario zu spielen? Der BW war nicht umsonst die meist gespielte Klasse, das lag nicht am Style.


----------



## Long_Wolf (4. Dezember 2008)

åenyila schrieb:


> Na klar kann ich nicht spielen, ich glaube eher das so einige die Nerf BW geschrien haben nicht spielen können, aber natürlich musste das Argument kommen, wenn man sonst nix zu sagen hat das irgendwie belegbar oder sinnvoll ist.



Ich beschreib es mal aus der Sicht der Gegenseite...

Mein Marauder stürmt an, haut einmal auf den BW, der rotzt Feuerkäfig raus und ich fresse die dots, ich mutier mich frei, es steht der nächste Feuerkäfig von BW 2 bis 4. Dank Heilung komm ich wieder frei, meine Lebenspunkte sind unter 50% und die dots von 4 BW´s ticken auf mir. Endlich bin ich an BW 1 dran und denke ich kann ihn zerfetzen, da krieg ich den Stacheldraht von Machinist 1. Es folgt focus der BW´s und ich sinke tot zu Boden.

Endergebnis : Root wird generft.

Sorc/BW Glaskanone :

Meine Sorc und ein Schami gehen gemeinsam ins Sz. Ich lade meine dark magic dauerhaft auf, der Schami verpasst mir einen HoT nach dem anderen und heilt (fast) nur mich.  Ich mache einen Mörderschaden weil ich die Crit´s schon gar nicht mehr zählen kann. Und ich musste das mit AOE machen weil ich keine wirkliche DOT Linie habe die ich skillen kann.

Endergebnis: Die Critchance wird gesenkt, der Backlash auch.

Fazit: Der root nerf war überfällig, zumal viel zu viele Klassen rooten können*. Als Melee (egal ob DD oder Tank) konntest du eigentlich nur zusehen wie neben dir alles tot zu Boden sinkt. Der Schaden den BW´s gemacht haben war geradezu abartig, und da konnte im Szenario höchstens mal eine Sorc mithalten. Also 4-6 BW oben und EINE Sorc...die dann clever gespielt hat und wohl nen Privatheiler hatte.


* Order : Shadowwarrior,Machinist,Bright Wizard,Ironbreaker
* Destruction : Squig Herder,Magus,Sorceress,Black Orc


----------



## Astravall (4. Dezember 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Viele BW's vor allem 40er sagen von sich aus der BW ist zu stark und du bist einer der wenigen, die eben dies nicht einsehen - Gratuliere!



Diese 40ger möchte ich mal sehen ... das bezweifle ich aber ganz stark. Aber sicher kann ich auch net spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Schon mal gegen nen level 40 Tank im RvR gekämpft mit Feuermagier? Den juckts net mal dass du ihn ancastest selbst ohne Heilung. Soviel zur 'Kanone'. Da muss ich 4-5 Mal den 10s Channelzauber sprechen .. der haut paar mal zu und ich bin tot. Und dann versuch das mit Heilung im Rücken da helfen 50% Healreduce für ein paar sekunden alle 30s auch net viel.

Auch Heiler bekommst du als einzelner Feuermagier nicht so einfach klein.

Ja Feuermagier macht und machte durchaus Schaden, aber den machen andere längst auch.

MfG Michael


----------



## zagaz (4. Dezember 2008)

siberian schrieb:


> Ich spiele selber unter anderem auch einen Feuermage. Der Patch ist erst seit einigen Stunden im Einsatz und schon wird davon geredet wie übelst generft die Zauberer sind. Ich finde man sollte schon ein bisschen mehr Erfahrungen sammeln, um die Auswirkungen des Patches auf das Balancing beurteilen zu können. Schliesslich wurde an den anderen Klassen auch ziemlich herumgebastelt. Deshalb geht es eben schon in Richtung Heulerei wenn man jetzt sagt, die Mages seien nur noch Glas aber keine Kanone mehr. Davon kann aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen von heute Abend nicht wirklich die Rede sein. Aber die anderen Klassen sind eh immer besser dran.



Absolut signed!

Bitte spielt doch erstmal ein paar Tage, evtl. muss der eine oder andere seine SPIELWEISE UMSTELLEN UM WIEDER EFFEKTIV zu sein, so schnell jetzt rumzumeckern ist nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Astravall (4. Dezember 2008)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Dann überleg Dir mal wieviele CCs der Magus hat, als eigentlicher defensiver Caster, gegenüber dem BW. Vom Schaden bis zum Patch gestern mal völlig abgesehen.
> Meinst Du es ist witzig gegen 8 BWs im Szenario zu spielen? Der BW war nicht umsonst die meist gespielte Klasse, das lag nicht am Style.



Meinst du es ist witzig als BW gegen 8 Tanks im Szenario zu spielen? JEDE Klasse die geballt auftritt ist gefährlich. Und doch ICH hab ihn angefangen weil ich ihn im Intro cool fand also gerade wegen des Styles.

MfG Michael


----------



## zadros (4. Dezember 2008)

Im Endeffekt siehst du nun mal wie es den Zauberinnen geht. Der Patch war eine Angleichnung der beiden Klassen wobei durch den 50% heal debuff und die größere menge an instants der BW immernoch im Vorteil gegenüber der Sorc ist.
Ich fand den Schaden vom Schattenkrieger im allgemeinen genug und der Burstschaden vom Squiggi war ein wenig zu gering. Der Schadensboost ist aber für beide ZU groß ausgefallen im Verhältnis zu ihren defensiven Fähigkeiten.

Dieser Gratispurge auf dem Heavy Metal umhang ist der größte Fehler den Sie gemacht haben - das sollte unbedingt weg! Weil er jeglichen CC unnütz macht.

Das Problem sind auch nicht einzelne BW sondern die Tatsache, dass in den meisten BG's bis zu 8! von ihnen rum rennen und 8x healreduce + playing with fire + withering heat ( oder wie man das schreibt ) + die ganzen instant dots die ALLE stacken ist das Problem.
Naja die meisten BW's auf Erengrad ( 40er ) finden den patch okay und können sich darauf ein lassen. Die Umstellung wird dauern aber irgendwann wird man wieder das nun etwas andere Spielgefühl beim BW finden.

EDIT:





> Diese 40ger möchte ich mal sehen ... das bezweifle ich aber ganz stark. Aber sicher kann ich auch net spielen


Auf Erengrad spielt die ehemalige DAoC Gilde ( Frostbringer ) zu denen wir regen Kontakt haben - Erfahrene Spieler ( bis zu 7 Jahre RvR Erfahrung ) darunter sogar Rufrang 47+ Leute (BW) Wir tauschen uns in solchen Sachen viel aus.


Gruß,
Zad


----------



## Astravall (4. Dezember 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Ich beschreib es mal von der Sicht der Gegenseite her...
> 
> Mein Marauder stürmt an, haut einmal auf den BW, der rotzt Feuerkäfig raus und ich fresse die dots, ich mutier mich frei, es steht der nächste Feuerkäfig von BW 2 bis 4. Dank Heilung komm ich wieder frei, meine Lebenspunkte sind unter 50% und die dots von 4 BW´s ticken auf mir. Endlich bin ich an BW 1 dran und denke ich kann ihn zerfetzen, da krieg ich den Stacheldraht von Machinist 1. Es folgt focus der BW´s und ich sinke tot zu Boden.
> 
> ...



Dann machst du was falsch mit deinem Marauder ... komischerweise hab ich nicht so viel Glück. Da holt irgendwer ständig den Tank der an mir hängt aus dem Käfig und wenn ich nen Tank auf mich zukommen sehe dann ist der mindestens an mir dran bevor der Käfig draussen ist und meist hat er mich schon auf unter 50% runter gehauen. Da reicht ein Schubs und ich bin tot. Ausser range des Tanks komm ich meist net vorallem wenn er mir seine Waffe nachwirft. Oder lässt du dich in Käfig stellen und wartest dann ab bis ausläuft? Das du nicht laufen kannst heisst nicht dass du nicht kämpfen kannst.

Und was du da für Crits mit Sorcerer raushaust ... hmm vielleicht auf die Typischen Ordnungklassen mit Mittlerer/Leichter rüstung ... als BW gegen die ganzen Tanks die überlicherweise in den reihen der Zerstörung zu finden sind ist das wesentlich unlustiger.

MfG Michael


----------



## zadros (4. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht sind deine Mitspieler auch nicht koordiniert genug ( wie meine manchmal auch )

Das Teamspiel ist eben entscheidend und gegen die masse an BW's, die dottent durch die gegend rennen. Ich konnte mitm Zelot VOR dem patch nicht gegenheilen nichtmal einen Tank bzw der Tank hat überlebt und mich hats dank Playing with Fire gelegt ...


----------



## Lunafire (4. Dezember 2008)

Muss ehrlich sagen das ich den "nerf" richtig gut finde, ob er evtl zu stark ausgefallen ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber

wenn ich mir meine Screenshotsammlung so ansehe was Schaden im SZ betrifft sind immer die gleichen Klassen oben.

Natürlich sollte eine DD Klasse auch oben stehen, allerdings gibts halt auch noch andere DDs und der Unterschied war teilweise sehr extrem.


Sonntag war Schlangen-Passage und der erste DD hatte 440k Schaden, der nächst beste nicht Z/FM hatte 300k Dmg weniger. Das Beispiel ist sehr krass aber 100k liegen oft dazwischen.

Ihr sterbt vielleicht schneller als die anderen DDs, aber wenn ihr trotzdem noch soviel mehr Schaden gemacht habt, war eine Änderung meiner Meinung nach von nöten.




Wobei ich im allgemeinen der Meinung bin den Schaden aller Klassen zu verringern damit man im RvR etwas länger steht, aber das is  Geschmackssache =)


----------



## Long_Wolf (4. Dezember 2008)

Sorry aber ich habe nur ein Szenario beschrieben wie es öfter vorkommt. Auf Unserer Seite sind die einzigen ranged DD´s dann ein Magus und ein  SH, mit Glück 1-2 Sorc´s. Auf der Gegenseite 4-6 BW´s,  1-3 Machinists und der Quoten-SW. Als "Ausgleich" haben wir 1-3 BO´s und 4 Chosen. Das ganze würzen wir mit 4 WE und dem Quoten-Marauder.

Merkste was ? Auf Destru-Seite hat man im Sz normalerweise fast nur melee-dd´s und die stehen dann im CC. Die order muss sich nicht mal absprechen, irgendwer hat immer nen Root frei...


----------



## Astravall (4. Dezember 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt siehst du nun mal wie es den Zauberinnen geht. Der Patch war eine Angleichnung der beiden Klassen wobei durch den 50% heal debuff und die größere menge an instants der BW immernoch im Vorteil gegenüber der Sorc ist.
> Ich fand den Schaden vom Schattenkrieger im allgemeinen genug und der Burstschaden vom Squiggi war ein wenig zu gering. Der Schadensboost ist aber für beide ZU groß ausgefallen im Verhältnis zu ihren defensiven Fähigkeiten.
> 
> Dieser Gratispurge auf dem Heavy Metal umhang ist der größte Fehler den Sie gemacht haben - das sollte unbedingt weg! Weil er jeglichen CC unnütz macht.
> ...



Wie gesagt ich hab noch nicht mal gegen die Krit-reduzierung oder rootnerf (hab ich eh kaum benutzt da absolut nutzlos) beim Feuermagier damit komme ich klar. Mein Problem ist dass ich jetzt gefühlt instant umfalle ... an der Rüstung kanns kaum liegen oder? Das ist die selbe wie vor dem Patch. Dadurch bleibt von der Glaskanone höchstens das Glas ... die Kanone kannst net mal mehr abfeuern.

MfG Michael


----------



## _zorni_ (4. Dezember 2008)

Was mich stört ist eigentlich nur, dass sich so viele an dem ausgerichteten Schaden aufgeilen. Was bedeutet es denn, viel Schaden zu machen - genau, dass auf der Gegenseite viel und gut geheilt wird.

Übrigens ist seit Wochen auf diversen Servern, wo ich aktiv bin, zu beobachten, dass wirklich unglaublich viele Leute BW/Sorcs angefangen haben zu spielen ... meistens verlor dabei aber die Seite, die einfach mehr davon hatte und es gewann die Seite, die auch nen Tank, nen Heiler etc dabei haben.


----------



## Lotheadan (4. Dezember 2008)

Es kommt ja nicht von ungefähr dass jeder Tank vor dem Patch seine Körperresis so gut wie es geht geboostet hat um wenn er in 2-3 BWs rennt wenigstens ein paar Sekunden steht.
Ich als Schami war in der glücklichen Lage noch einen recht hohen Stören-Wert zu haben und mich selbst heilen zu können, aber persönlich fand ich den Schaden der BWs auch übertrieben, vorallem bei den anderen Fähigkeiten die er noch so hat. (Manchmal konnte ich bestimmte Ziele kaum heilen ohne selbst fast drauf zu gehen durch den "Anti-Heal" - Debuff, ganz zu schweigen von Insta Silence, AE Stun etc.)
Unsere Zauberer in der Gilde sind mit ihrem Schaden immernoch ganz gut zufrieden, also kann es sooo schlimm nicht gewesen sein


----------



## zadros (4. Dezember 2008)

Lunafire schrieb:


> Wobei ich im allgemeinen der Meinung bin den Schaden aller Klassen zu verringern damit man im RvR etwas länger steht, aber das is  Geschmackssache =)



fänd ich als Heiler auch gut - 3 Hits von nem WL und ich bin matschepampe xD
single Heals von maximal 1600 alle 2.5 sek ( wenn man nicht rupted kicked, silenced oder gar gekillt wird ) damit lässt sich zwar nun besser heilen aber noch besser wär mir natürlich lieb :-)


----------



## Beastus (4. Dezember 2008)

Moin ich finde es schade das sie den Feuerbubi verändert haben hatte vorher son netten Dot vonwegen 50% der Heilung als Schaden an den Heiler zurück naja pech. Der Ritter ist erste Sahne endlich ein guter Tank kam mit dem Eisenbrecher und Schwertmeister nicht klar ( Baumkuschler und Erdreichbohrer bäh). Durch die Resi kann er die ganze Gruppe gut unterstützen und selbst gut austeilen und einstecken. Bin gespannt wieviele in einer Woche noch den Ritter spielen.


----------



## zadros (4. Dezember 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> ... an der Rüstung kanns kaum liegen oder?



Squig Herder kann jetzt ( wie Schattenkrieger und Maschinist vorher schon ) Rüsse debuffen um 600 auf level 28 - daran wirds wohl liegen


----------



## Astravall (4. Dezember 2008)

Lunafire schrieb:


> Muss ehrlich sagen das ich den "nerf" richtig gut finde, ob er evtl zu stark ausgefallen ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber
> 
> wenn ich mir meine Screenshotsammlung so ansehe was Schaden im SZ betrifft sind immer die gleichen Klassen oben.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mit Feuermagier Sinnlos AE irgendwo reinspame bekomme ich auch hohe Damagewerte (Gleicher grund warum Maschienisten oft weit oben liegen ... einfach AE in die Menge) ... helfen tut das aber nur bedingt weil ich alleine mit AE den Gegner damit nicht tot bekomme. Das wird vom Feind weggeheilt. Wenn ich mich auf eine Singletarget Konzentreie dann sind vielleicht etwas mehr wie 100k Schaden drin aber dann liegt auch was.

MfG Michael


----------



## zadros (4. Dezember 2008)

Wobei natürlich der Maschinist mit seinen AE Granaten auch noch ruptet so in etwa wie "Maul des Tzeench" vom Chaosbarbar


----------



## Astravall (4. Dezember 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Squig Herder kann jetzt ( wie Schattenkrieger und Maschinist vorher schon ) Rüsse debuffen um 600 auf level 28 - daran wirds wohl liegen



Hmm mag sein dass es daran liegt ... mal sehen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Astravall (4. Dezember 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Wobei natürlich der Maschinist mit seinen AE Granaten auch noch ruptet so in etwa wie "Maul des Tzeench" vom Chaosbarbar



Ja darum meinte ich hilft bedingt ... aber daran sieht man dass man am Schaden in der Statistik nicht ablesen kann dass wer möder viel schaden machte welchen den Feind in Bedrängnis bringt.

MfG Michael


----------



## WARHERO25 (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde die Änderung als nicht Feuermage schon ok und auch das sie vorher viel zu stark waren und wenn sich die ganzen Feuerteufel jetzt beschweren das sie zuoft oder zu schnell sterben liegt wohl daran das sie nicht gut genug beschützt werden. Dafür gibs schliesslich die Dicken mit Schild um die anderen davon abzuhalten die Stoffies zu klatschen oder seh ich das Falsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (4. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass man den BW endlich als Firsttarget erkannt hat und du nun öfters im Fokus stehst, denn die Spieler sollen angeblich auch Lernfähig sein, hab ich zumindest mal gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich als Schamane werde sowieso immer gleich umgehauen, sobald man mich im Sichtfeld hat und stellt euch vor, der Schamie hat nix CC ausser ein extrem, extrem schlechtes Iiiik, wobei man dabei eh meistens noch schneller stirbt, also erwarte von uns Heilern kein Mitleid.


Cheers


----------



## WARHERO25 (4. Dezember 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass man den BW endlich als Firsttarget erkannt hat und du nun öfters im Fokus stehst, denn die Spieler sollen angeblich auch Lernfähig sein, hab ich zumindest mal gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja da geb ich dir als nachwuchshealer recht und komischerweise beschweren sich auch nicht so viele healer das sie zu schnell sterben. Aber ich denke auch das die meisten jetzt das spielprinzip besser drauf haben und halt als erstes auf die stoffies gehn welche auch immer und als größter dd der Feuerzauberer gehn wohl die meisten als erstes auf diese.


----------



## åenyila (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich frag mich echt wo die fragwürdigen zahlen immer herkommen die in den Raum gestellt werden, 25% BW?

Maximal von den erstellten Chars, die Flut kam auch erst nach einer weile da viele dachten die gehn so ab, weiter gezockt werden aber kaum welche, T4 sinds dann doch ned so viele, seh max 3-4 in Szenarien und das war vor dem Patch schon eher nachteilig weil auf Destro Seite genug Melee herumrennt normalerweise. Und dann sieht man erst kein Land trotz der achso krassen Dots usw. (die werden ohnehin mit Hots locker weg geheilt weil man grad Tanks mit ihren resis nicht sonderlich schädigen konnte).

Der bejammerte Healdebuff ist doch auch bitter nötig, ich kann jetzt nur von Hergig sprechen aber da sind immer 4 Healer min. bei Destro, die heilen sich auch brav gegenseitig wenn mal einer Druck bekommt, so bekäme man ja überhaupt nix mehr platt.

Wie gesagt, solche Schadenszahlen blenden auch, man kann BW natürlich immer noch spielen, aber der Nerf ist absolut zu derbe.

Vor dem Patch dem Patch war BW ohne Heal auch nicht der Burner im Rvr jetzt ist man auch mit Heal am Arsch, hab von Heilern auch schon gehört das sies aufgeben BW zu heilen weils kaum noch machbar ist.

Aber klar das die Schadenfreuse überwiegt, ist ja auch nicht zu verkraften wenn man mal von einem BW eins übergebraten bekommen hat, dann kann man nur jammern die andere Klasse wär op, sich zu fragen was man selbst alles falsch macht wenn man nicht dagegen an kommt wäre ja zu anstrengend.
Einfach aus SZ Statistiken abzuleiten der BW wäre zu stark ist doch lächerlich, wenn Ordnung das SZ dominierte standen die natürlich ganz oben weil das ganze potential an Dam ausgeschöpft werden konnte, aber entscheidend sind in Szenarien viel mehr der Anteil an Heilern und Tanks, vorangig natürlich das Teamplay.
Die grösseren Zusammenhänge scheinen sich da etlichen nicht zu erschliessen, ich bekomme auf die Fresse also müssen die anderen Klassen viel zu stark sein, am eigenen unvermögen kanns nicht liegen, bitte Nerfen. 

Freut euch schön, hoffentlich seits ihr dann die nächsten.


----------



## zadros (4. Dezember 2008)

Viele beschweren sich net, weil eh immer die Heiler Schuld sind xD

Ich persönlich geh immer seltener drauf weil die first targets nu Squiggis sind xD


----------



## Jemix (4. Dezember 2008)

Ihr redet alle von Nerf Nerf Nerf des BW`s und der Sorc.
Abgesehen von dem Dark Magic Aufbau und Critchance wurden doch noch andere Dinge gepacht?
Ist da nichts positives bei Sorc dabei?
Bin nicht gut in Englisch ^^ und zum zocken komm ich dank meiner Arbeit im Moment auch nicht... 
Also klärt mich mal plz auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz
jemix


----------



## Beastus (4. Dezember 2008)

Der Feuerbubi ist auch nicht so stark siehe Vorredner , zudem kommt die Angewohnheit von Orks Chosen sofort auf uns loszugehen du kommst oftmals garnicht dazu die Schami oder Zeloten wegzumoschen da du nur mit wegrennen beschäftigt bist da kommen zwar auch wunderbare Schadenszahlen zustande aber es bringt dem Team nichts . Hoffe das durch den Ritter mehr Möglichkeiten bestehen am Leben zu bleiben und den Schaden da zu machen wo er hingehört.


----------



## Astravall (4. Dezember 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass man den BW endlich als Firsttarget erkannt hat und du nun öfters im Fokus stehst, denn die Spieler sollen angeblich auch Lernfähig sein, hab ich zumindest mal gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm möglich ... komisch dass das genau nach dem Patch passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber wir werden ja sehen.

MfG Michael


----------



## zadros (4. Dezember 2008)

åenyila schrieb:


> .



Getroffener Hund bellt, sagt man doch so schön. 
Die dots wurden im endeffekt sogar alle verstärkt im basis Schaden nur 15% weniger crit UND resis wirken endlich auch auf crits xD


----------



## Aoroz (4. Dezember 2008)

moinsen leutz,

also ich selbst spiele auch ne zauberin und kann dazu eigentlich nur sagen das ich mich eigentlich gar nicht sooo stark genervt fühle, was das dmg und die critchancen angeht.

was einzig und allein ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, das die bm jetzt länger zum aufbauen braucht, dass jedoch kann man ja vorher schon überbrücken indem man zB mit wogender schmerz 
spammend ins getümmel läuft.



so on, see you at the playground


----------



## pR13st (4. Dezember 2008)

Beastus schrieb:


> Der Feuerbubi ist auch nicht so stark siehe Vorredner , zudem kommt die Angewohnheit von Orks Chosen sofort auf uns loszugehen du kommst oftmals garnicht dazu die Schami oder Zeloten wegzumoschen da du nur mit wegrennen beschäftigt bist da kommen zwar auch wunderbare Schadenszahlen zustande aber es bringt dem Team nichts . Hoffe das durch den Ritter mehr Möglichkeiten bestehen am Leben zu bleiben und den Schaden da zu machen wo er hingehört.




Also das ich mit meinem Chosen(twink) auf euch Feuerkasper draufgehe ist ja wohl logisch, ich will ja das mein Heiler lebt. Wenn eure Kleinwüchsigen und Schwelfen ned in der Lage sind das zu tun, wozu sie da sind, nämlich die "softtargets" zu beschützen, dann solltet ihr denen in den Hintern treten. (Ich würde es doch arg befremdlich finden, wenn es ein Chosen trotz Kollisionsabfrage schafft durch die Reihen zu pflügen um mich als BW, der ja ganz hinten steht wegzumisten.)
Sehe ich z.B. nen WH an meinem Privatschamie hängen, dann lasse ich alles stehen und liegen und verpass dem Kaschperle nen Knockback das der irgendwo in den Reihen unserer Melees aufwacht und verreckt. So wie ich das im Augenblick sehe, muss man jetzt noch mehr auf Teamplay und Kommunikation achten, als das vor dem patch schon der Fall war.


----------



## Sou1taker (4. Dezember 2008)

åenyila schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt wo die fragwürdigen zahlen immer herkommen die in den Raum gestellt werden, 25% BW?
> 
> Maximal von den erstellten Chars, die Flut kam auch erst nach einer weile da viele dachten die gehn so ab, weiter gezockt werden aber kaum welche, T4 sinds dann doch ned so viele, seh max 3-4 in Szenarien und das war vor dem Patch schon eher nachteilig weil auf Destro Seite genug Melee herumrennt normalerweise. Und dann sieht man erst kein Land trotz der achso krassen Dots usw. (die werden ohnehin mit Hots locker weg geheilt weil man grad Tanks mit ihren resis nicht sonderlich schädigen konnte).
> 
> ...



schon mal dran gedacht das ein paar Klassen gebuffed wurden?Chosen z.b seine Resi Aura vor dem Patch gab nen lächerlichen plus von 80 Resis. Nun gibst halt 300, somit halten die Destros noch mehr aus. Und die meisten Destros werden wohl gelernt haben den BW als Firsttarget zu nehmen, sowie ich das tue.


----------



## Beastus (4. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem ist doch aber auch das ich als "Feuerkasperle" garnicht hinten stehen kann. Denn dann komme ich nur an die Chosen/Orks ran die dem Team aber relativ 'wenig' bringen solange hinten 1-2 Zeloten und nen paar Schamis stehen die den entstehenden Schaden sofort wegheilen. Was ich festgestellt habe ist das es sehr 'lustig' ist mitten in die andere Gruppe zu rennen feuerkäfig zusetzen und zu versuchen abzuhauen. Bringt dem team Zeit und stiftet sehr viel verwirrung bei den gegnern und wenn du Glück hast schaffst du es zurück, die Linie der Gegner ist Kaputt und dein Team ist geordnet im Vormarsch.


----------



## åenyila (4. Dezember 2008)

Sou1taker schrieb:


> schon mal dran gedacht das ein paar Klassen gebuffed wurden?Chosen z.b seine Resi Aura vor dem Patch gab nen lächerlichen plus von 80 Resis. Nun gibst halt 300, somit halten die Destros noch mehr aus. Und die meisten Destros werden wohl gelernt haben den BW als Firsttarget zu nehmen, sowie ich das tue.




Aja, das komplettiert den Nerf, als wären Chosen vorher nicht in der Lage gewesen auf BW los zu gehen, ne zeitlang waren die Klassen halt zu ungeschickt, da haben Tanks auf Tanks geknüppelt an der Front und aus der Defensive haben BW Area gemacht, genau deswegen ist ja das ampfinden auch so gewesen von wegen die sind so overpowered.

Auf Hergig hat Destro schon längst kapiert das man die schnell Sterber DD und Heiler angreifen muss, nicht umsonst werden 90% der Sz T4 von der Ordnung verloren, und das war vor dem Patch schon so, Ordnung muss da leider erst umdenken und es scheint zu dauern.......

In Summe wenn man die Buffs anderer Klassen auch noch mit einbezieht ist der Nerf viel zu derbe ausgefallen, das ist Fakt.

Desweiteren werd ich die Disse hier bleiben lassen, führt ohnehin zu nichts, in absehbarer Zeit wird sich ohnehin wieder was ändern (müssen).


----------



## Sou1taker (4. Dezember 2008)

Klar war das davor immer so den BW zu focusen, aber durch Massen CC konte man nichts machen. Diesmal hält der Chosen wenigstens länger als davor


----------



## deccpqcc (4. Dezember 2008)

Beastus schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch aber auch das ich als "Feuerkasperle" garnicht hinten stehen kann. Denn dann komme ich nur an die Chosen/Orks ran die dem Team aber relativ 'wenig' bringen solange hinten 1-2 Zeloten und nen paar Schamis stehen die den entstehenden Schaden sofort wegheilen. Was ich festgestellt habe ist das es sehr 'lustig' ist mitten in die andere Gruppe zu rennen feuerkäfig zusetzen und zu versuchen abzuhauen. Bringt dem team Zeit und stiftet sehr viel verwirrung bei den gegnern und wenn du Glück hast schaffst du es zurück, die Linie der Gegner ist Kaputt und dein Team ist geordnet im Vormarsch.



schön, endlich sagt mal einer die wahrheit wozu der feuerkäfig nämlich bisher genutzt wurde. nichts von wegen "armer zaubi und böse melees". er wurde ganz klar im angriff benutzt, melees lahmlegen und dann schön in ruhe wegbrutzeln.

mach dies auf jeden fall auch weiter so :-)


----------



## Elindir (4. Dezember 2008)

Jemix schrieb:


> Ihr redet alle von Nerf Nerf Nerf des BW`s und der Sorc.
> Abgesehen von dem Dark Magic Aufbau und Critchance wurden doch noch andere Dinge gepacht?
> Ist da nichts positives bei Sorc dabei?
> Bin nicht gut in Englisch ^^ und zum zocken komm ich dank meiner Arbeit im Moment auch nicht...
> ...


Ich hab zwar die Patch Notes auch nicht gelesen (weil die immernoch in English da sind, und ich zu faul bin dies zu lesen) habe aber gestern ausgiebig meine Sorc wieder gespielt. Die ist lvl 30.
Der Nerf mit den -15% Crit ist schon spürbar, anfangs habe ich mich auch mächtig aufgeregt, weil den dmg der Sorc nicht als zuuu krass empfunden habe. 

Klar heulten alle rum weil in den SC immer einige BW/Sorc auf platz 1 im dmg waren. ABER das kann ich auch wenn ich auf AoE skille und nur sinnlos dmg mache den niemanden killt.... Die heiler können den AE dmg (der zugegeben schon recht krass ist) locker wegheilen (ok gegen 6 BW in einem SC kannst wirklich nix machen) Aber eben BW/Sorc die auf platz 1 im dmg sind, sind meiner Meinung nach Schlechte Spieler (ausser die schaffen das mit single dmg) Dennoch haben alle geweint weil dies in der Statistik halt nicht ersichtlich war und man nur den IMBA ROXXOR ULTRA DMG sah, der niemanden etwas bringt.

Jedenfalls habe ich mich nach kurzer Zeit an den Patch gewöhnt, finde ihn jetzt sogar sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WEIL ich mich jetzt nicht mehr so schnell selber kille. Da die Backslash chanze AUCH auf 35% gesenkt wurde. Das Ignorieren aber alle BW's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war ja klar

an den anderen skills habe ich noch nicht allzugrosse unterschiede gemerkt (ev. dmg verringert oder erhöht was nicht auffällt) Bis auf "Wort der Schmerzen" (ka "word of pain") der ist nicht mehr stackbar und tickt nach 10sec einmahl.

sonst ist mir nur ne neue animation von der 2ten Moral aufgefallen "irgendwas mit konzentration"

Die Grube klebt auch nicht mehr dauernd an mir, dafür wird sie jetzt nur noch jedes 3te mahl angezeigt, was echt scheiße ist


aber ich bin mit dem Patch zufrieden, kann zwar der Frust der BW's bisschen verstehen, ihr wurdet auch mehr generft als die Sorc. Aber nur weil ihr vor dem Patch ziemlich stärker ward als die Sorc. Noch nach dem Patch hat die Sorc kein ausgleich zu dem 50% Heal reduce....


----------



## pR13st (4. Dezember 2008)

Beastus schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch aber auch das ich als "Feuerkasperle" garnicht hinten stehen kann. Denn dann komme ich nur an die Chosen/Orks ran die dem Team aber relativ 'wenig' bringen solange hinten 1-2 Zeloten und nen paar Schamis stehen die den entstehenden Schaden sofort wegheilen. Was ich festgestellt habe ist das es sehr 'lustig' ist mitten in die andere Gruppe zu rennen feuerkäfig zusetzen und zu versuchen abzuhauen. Bringt dem team Zeit und stiftet sehr viel verwirrung bei den gegnern und wenn du Glück hast schaffst du es zurück, die Linie der Gegner ist Kaputt und dein Team ist geordnet im Vormarsch.



Hmmm, ihr habt keine stealtherklasse, die hinter die gegnerischen reihen schlüpfen kann um dort die heiler zu schnetzeln ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...und es gibt nur chosen/orks, die nach vorne marschieren? ich frag mich was die anderen melees so treiben ???
Wie ich bereits sagte, jetzt MUSS man taktisch spielen um etwas zu reissen.


----------



## Beastus (4. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt zuwenig Hexenjäger auf Ordnungsseite, Hexen aber im Überfluss kommt oftgenug vor das ich eigentlich am Spielgeschehen nicht teilnehmen kann weil sofort zwei Melees an mir kleben . Ach ja will mich nicht beschweren hoffe nur das durch den patch mehr verstehen ihren feuerbubi besser zu spielen und auf Mitspieler acht zugeben. Habe vorher auch nur ganz selten Viel dmg gemacht aber meistens die meisten ruf und Exp bekommen durch eben taktisches Spiel.


----------



## KleinerSchurke (4. Dezember 2008)

Also spiele auch ne Zauberin und habe mich im ersten Moment schwer geärgert. Nach kurzem spielen und Nachdenken ;-) hat aber alles doch seinen Sinn. Es ist ja zweck des Spiels das man zusammenspielt und das haben sie mit diesem Patch geschafft. 
Wie hier auch schon erwähnt wurde, jetzt wird es sich zeigen wer seine Zauberin bzw. Feuerm. spielen kann oder nicht. Wird bestimmt intressant anzusehen sein ;-) 

Viel Spaß allen dabei :-)


----------



## Dotzi (4. Dezember 2008)

Mahlzeit
Ich spiele selber eine Zauberin und muss sagen das war zu viel des guten, ein Nerf wie dieser wäre ja ok gewesen, aber gleichzeitig den grössten Teil der Klassen zu Pushen hat den unterschied zu Groß gemacht.
Eine Klasse die AOE schaden macht sollte sich schon vom DMG her von anderen single Target klassen abheben, und da wir soweiso schon umkippen auch vor dem Patch wenn man uns nur anguckt ist auch klar.
Da hätte man wenigstens die defensiv fähigkeit wie Tuch der Dunkelheit was die Resis für 20sek erhöht erhöhen sollen, weil so wie der Cast zur zeit ist, ist er eigentlich nicht spürbar.
Eigentlich war ich Persönlich bis jetzt immer zufrieden was die Arbeit von Myhtic und co anging, aber hier haben sie sich anscheinend als Vorbild Blizzard genommen.

Nerf wäre ok gewesen aber nicht die einen Nerfen die anderen Pushen so was geht immer in die Hose wenn man alles auf einmal macht.


----------



## Umpapalumpa (4. Dezember 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Bei 25% aller chars = BW ist das auch endlich mal notwendig!
> 
> ...



Danke für Deine Zahlen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

15% der Orderseite spielen BW. Das sind 7,5% aller Chars.
12% der Destroseite spielen Sorc. Das sind 6% aller Chars.

http://www.waralytics.com/warclasses/index

Und komm mir nicht mit dem Müll vonwegen "die Seite ist nicht aktuell etc. blabla".
Sie ist zumindest 10x so aussagekräftig wie Deine in die Masse geworfenen Aussagen.

Oder hast Du irgendwelche Quellen die Deine Aussage unterstützen?





Kommen wir zu einer kurzen Erklärung der Mechanik des BW´s:
Wenn wir casten gibt uns jeder Cast ein wenig Verbrennung (5-40)...bis zu einem Max von 100 Verbrennung.
Auf 100 Verbrennung gab es bisher die Chance zu 50% einen Crit zu bekommen der dann +150% Schaden  machte.
Zusätzlich gab es eine 50% Chance sich selbst Schaden zuzufügen.
Beides wurde auf 35% verändert, bei gleichbleibenden +150% Schaden im Falle eines Crits.

Als einfaches Beispiel je 100 Casts mit genau 100 Schaden auf 100 Verbrennung
bei 50% Crit Chance: 50x100 + 50x250 = 17500 Schaden
bei 35% Crit Chance: 65x100 + 35x250 = 15250 Schaden

Wir machen also bei einer um 15% verringerten Crit Chance ca 13% weniger Schaden als vorher.

*ABER:*

Alle DOT´s wurden im Schaden erhöht.

Das führt (bei den Dots) zu +12% mehr Schaden.

http://vnboards.ign.com/warhammer_online_a...97/109392186/p1
(gibt Einiges mehr zu dem Thema, einfach mal googlen)


Detonate wurde stark verringert (kein Nerf, ein Fix, war viel zu hoch als AE Schaden, da in MMO´s gelten sollte: Single Damage > AE Damage).
Playing with Fire wurde AE-technisch verringert.
Boiling Blood Schaden wurde zusätzlich erhöht (durch kürzere Dauer des DOT´s bei gleichbleibendem Schaden).

_Fazit Schadensoutput BW:_
DOT´s: Single Target leicht erhöht, durch Boiling Blood; AE verringert (was auch sinnvoll war).
Rest: um ca. 13% verringert, bis auf Fireball (Stats, damit ist hauptsächlich INT gemeint, tragen mehr zum Schaden bei)

*Allerdings:*

Vorher castete man Zauber bis man auf 100 Verbrennung war (und zwar genau 100, jeder weitere Cast führte dazu das die 12 Sekunden schon weiterliefen), dann hatte man 12 Sekunden in denen man 50% chance auf +150% hatte. Danach verringerte sich die Verbrennung wieder, man mußt erst erneut casten um die Verringerung zu stoppen, und dann weiter um wieder auf 100 Verbrennung zu kommen.
Casts wie Withering Heat (hoher Schadensoutput in der DOT-Linie) schaffte man selten auf 100 Verbrennung 6 Sekunden lang durchzuziehen.

Mal als Beispiel: 5x Scorched Earth um auf 100 Verbrennung zu kommen. Timer von 12 Sekunden läuft. 2 DOT´s rausgehauen, danach erstmal Aktionspunkte auffüllen da leer (ist ein Zauber, er gibt einem AP und man nimmt dafür ein wenig Schaden), restlich 2-3 Dots raus, wieder Aktionspunkte auffüllen. Wenn man dann Withering Heat startet, ist der Timer bei 2-4 Sekunden angekommen. Man castet den Anfang von Whitering Heat noch auf 100 Verbrennung, sobald die 6 Sekunden davon beendet sind ist man auf 50 Verbrennung oder weniger. Also wieder Scorched Earth, Aktionspunkte usw.
Als DOT-BW verbrachte man seine Zeit zur Hälfte mit Verbrennung pumpen und Aktionspunkte auffüllen.

Seit dem Patch triggert der letzte Zauber die 12 Sekunden aber immer neu, sodas man praktisch immer auf 100 Verbrennung ist sobald man sie einmal erreicht hat.
Das sehe ich persönlich als richtig nette Veränderung, und es bedeutet einen Anstieg des Damageoutputs.


_Fazit CC BW:_
Firecage ist nur noch semi-nützlich. Vorher 20 Sekunden Cooldown (13 mit Taktik), jetzt 30 (23 mit Taktik). Ansonsten hat sich nur geändert das der Firecage auch bei DOT´s in 50% der Fälle (Chance bei jedem Tick) bricht, vorher brach er nur bei normalen Zaubern zu 50%. Er wird somit für DOT-BW´s relativ sinnlos, für alle anderen verringert sich nur der Cooldown.
Etwas verbessert hat sich Choking Smoke, ist ein Insta nun.


Nach ausgiebigen Testen gestern hat es richtig Spass gemacht.
Ich mache jetzt von 60 Sekunden Kampf nicht wie vorher 20 Sekunden Schaden auf 100 Verbrennung, 15 Sekunden auf 5-95 Verbrennung und 25 Sekunden keinen Schaden da ich Verbrennung pumpen und AP regenerieren muss, sondern 45 Sekunden Schaden auf 100 Verbrennung, 15 Sekunden für Verbrennung pumpen (am Anfang einmal) und AP regenerieren.
In Szenarien zwar weniger Damage insgesammt (wegen weniger AE-Schaden), aber nicht weniger Todesstöße und Solokills.

Hauptproblem war eh immer das wenn ich sterbe ich meistens mich selbst explodieren lassen hab, daran hat sich auch nichts geändert da ich zwar jetzt nur noch 35% Chance dazu habe, aber eben auch häufiger da ich ständig auf 100 Verbrennung bin.



Also: *wich nerf*? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jemix (4. Dezember 2008)

Dotzi schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> Ich spiele selber eine Zauberin und muss sagen das war zu viel des guten, ein Nerf wie dieser wäre ja ok gewesen, aber gleichzeitig den grössten Teil der Klassen zu Pushen hat den unterschied zu Groß gemacht.
> Eine Klasse die AOE schaden macht sollte sich schon vom DMG her von anderen single Target klassen abheben, und da wir soweiso schon umkippen auch vor dem Patch wenn man uns nur anguckt ist auch klar.
> Da hätte man wenigstens die defensiv fähigkeit wie Tuch der Dunkelheit was die Resis für 20sek erhöht erhöhen sollen, weil so wie der Cast zur zeit ist, ist er eigentlich nicht spürbar.
> ...




Da hast du zu 101% recht. Nach 2 Wochen werden die ersten Threads aufgehen mit "Magus etc. viel zu OP". 
Man kann so niemals eine Balance reinbekommen. 
Und ich finde gerade als Sorc hat man doch die Arschkarte gezogen. Über BW ham sich alle beschwert, nicht über Sorc...aber da ja die Sorc die Spiegelklasse zum BW ist wird sie natürlich auch mitgenervt. Finde ich persönlich ziemlich scheisse und wenn ich nachher beim Zocken dies deutlich merke, werd ich wohl meinen Account erstmal einfrieren. Kenne das nur zu gut von Daoc und da gabs ja letztendlich auch nie ne wirklich gute Balance zwischen den Klassen (Stealther z.b.).


----------



## doggystyle (4. Dezember 2008)

ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob die BW die sich hier gerade so aufregen, auch die anderen klassen schon mal angetestet haben.

sorry, aber als zelot, squig, seit gestern gardist und auch BW (anderer server) kann ich euch nur ausgesprochen wenig mitleid entgegenbringen.

falls ihr euch tatsächlich einbildet, ihr würdet zu wenig schaden machen... spielt einfach mal die anderen klassen an.


----------



## Umpapalumpa (4. Dezember 2008)

åenyila schrieb:


> Auf Hergig hat Destro schon längst kapiert das man die schnell Sterber DD und Heiler angreifen muss, nicht umsonst werden 90% der Sz T4 von der Ordnung verloren, und das war vor dem Patch schon so, Ordnung muss da leider erst umdenken und es scheint zu dauern.......



Noch son Mathegenie...

*90%* der Szenarien in T4 werden von der Ordnung verloren?


Guck mal in die Rufrangliste auf www.war-europe.com rein.
Und wenn Du dort fertig bist, noch schnell in die Rangliste der gewonnen Szenarien.

Ich finde dort nur einen Destro, Ordnung führt meilenweit.

Aber naja, bist Deine Ansicht der Lage ja mal losgeworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (4. Dezember 2008)

Umpapalumpa schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Zahlen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Endlich *Zahlen*, die bestätigen, dass der BW keinesfalls weniger Schaden macht, sondern sich nur eine neue Art zu Spielen angewöhnen muss. 
Also geben wir den Feuermagiern ein feuerfestes Taschentuch und sagen ihnen, dass FOTM noch lange nicht vorbei ist, aber man sich mit der Klasse so beschäftigt haben sollte, dass man mehr als 2 Knöpfe im Interface hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErebusX (4. Dezember 2008)

Jemix schrieb:


> Da hast du zu 101% recht. Nach 2 Wochen werden die ersten Threads aufgehen mit "Magus etc. viel zu OP".
> Man kann so niemals eine Balance reinbekommen.
> Und ich finde gerade als Sorc hat man doch die Arschkarte gezogen. Über BW ham sich alle beschwert, nicht über Sorc...aber da ja die Sorc die Spiegelklasse zum BW ist wird sie natürlich auch mitgenervt. Finde ich persönlich ziemlich scheisse und wenn ich nachher beim Zocken dies deutlich merke, werd ich wohl meinen Account erstmal einfrieren. Kenne das nur zu gut von Daoc und da gabs ja letztendlich auch nie ne wirklich gute Balance zwischen den Klassen (Stealther z.b.).




Was soll am Magus denn nun OP sein? *g* Also jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Gortek (4. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich mache ich nie Fullquotes aber das hier dürft ihr nicht überlesen, denn es ist mal wirklich neutral geschrieben und zeigt auf, dass kein Grund zum jammern besteht:



Umpapalumpa schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Zahlen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Cheers


----------



## Influx (4. Dezember 2008)

@ Umpapaluma....Respekt, endlich mal einer der nicht nur mit "Vermutungen" um sich schmeisst.
Spiel selber nen BW und habe bestimmt kein super Equip aber was mir aufgefallen ist die Tatsache, 
dass mit weniger DMG mehr Kills drinn sind, einfach durch den Umstand sich selber nicht allzu oft
hochzujagen.
Hab auch wirklich das Gefühl, dass die meisten die angepieselt sind durch den Patch nicht in der Lage 
sind mal vom DOT Baum wegzukommen und den Direktschaden auszuprobieren. 
Ohne Dots auf dem Ziel klappt das dann auch mit dem Feuerkäfig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, geschweige denn mit der Verbrennung
oder habt ihr euch den Skill Nova noch nie genauer angeschaut??
Übrigens, ist es euch im open RVR noch nie so gegangen, dass ihr ohne Heiler unterwegs wart und einfach sehr 
schnell auf 10% gesunken seid (ohne Melees nur Fernkampf) und in der Zwickmühle wart ob ihr überhaupt noch nen
Cast ansetzen dürft? Tja, mit 35% Chance auf Explosion sollte es einfacher sein den angesprochenen Cast
auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen rauszujagen. Ich will gar nicht argumentieren um wieviel einfacher es ist 
für die sowieso rar gesähten Heiler uns jetzt auch tatsächlich oben zu halten.
Mir ist jedenfalls gestern sowohl in der Bastionstreppe als auch im Szenario nicht aufgefallen, dass mein BW 
jetzt keinen Spass mehr macht. (Bis auf die komische, verzögernde Abschlussanimation bei Pyroklastischer Woge,
Brennendem Eisen und Versengen.)

In diesem Sinne Frohes Ver(brennen)

MfG Influx/Valsi


----------



## Jemix (4. Dezember 2008)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Was soll am Magus denn nun OP sein? *g* Also jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.




xD du hast mich falsch verstanden, das war nur darauf bezogen, dass sie mit dem Patch manche Klassen nerven und manche Pushen, so wird wieder eine bzw. mehrere Klassen sich von dem Rest hervorheben. 
Magus war nur ein Beispiel, da er ja gepusht wurde.
BTW. hab mal auf war-europe gelesen, dass sie NIEMALS irgendwelche Klassen nerven sondern die anderen Klassen anpassen oder einen Ausgleich schaffen für einen Nerv einer bestimmten Sache.
Jetzt wo ich (danke an Umpapalumpa) die Zahlenwerte kenne und mal ein bisschen mehr auf die gesamten Patchnotizen eingegangen wird merke ich, dass es einen Ausgleich für die Critreduzierung und den langsameren Aufbau der DM gibt.
Naja freue mich auf jedenfall heute Abend aufs zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (4. Dezember 2008)

Immer wenn ich auf buffed.de gehe und im war forum mich durchklicke stelle ich fest das es doch erstaunliche mimimi threads gibt.

1. War ist eine Welt die von den spieler selbst lebt, wenn also kein rvr statt findet seid ihr selbst daran schuld?
2. gebt den spiel so bis ende Januar zeit, ich denke dann wird sich auch genügend rvr in den t4 gebieten ergeben.
3. WoW war am anfang auch nicht perfekt und Goa und co geben sich meiner meinung nach viel mühe die spieler zu befreidigen. Aber alle die rumflamen sind eh verhätschelt durch WoW und co.
4. Fehler werden gemacht das der fm oder die zauberin jetzt zu schawch ist wird mit großer sicherheit auch irgendwann wieder geändert

Ps: Das wird irgendwann schon und wenn ich dann solche threads lese wo sich leute über den fehlenden 11 charplatz lese ne da hörts echt auf mit dem verständnis


----------



## Umpapalumpa (4. Dezember 2008)

Umpapalumpa schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 15% der Orderseite spielen BW. Das sind 7,5% aller Chars.
> 12% der Destroseite spielen Sorc. Das sind 6% aller Chars.
> ...



Ich hätte mal etwas besser nachdenken sollen, stimmt nicht meine Aussage.
Und bevor jemand es merkt, hier die richtige Version (es gibt ja mehr Destros als Ordungsspieler) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Insgesammt sind von allen Chars BW´s: ca 6,6%
Insgesammt sind von allen Chars Sorcs´s: ca 7,2%



Nerf Sorc´s, es sind zuviele!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schädelaffe (4. Dezember 2008)

Servus!

Hab hier einige Meinungen durchgelesen, und will mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Ich spiele aud Huss und dort ist die ganze sache irgendwie anders. Im BG ist höchsten ein, manchmal 2 BWs. Wenn man sie lässt, hauen sie alles um und sicherlich OP. Aber wenn Destru so dumm ist und sie lässt, ist das nur selbstverschuldet. Es gibt kaum eine Klasse die leichter zu kontern ist als ein BW. Es braucht nur eine Hexe (gerne auch nur lvl 35-38 gegen nen 40 BW) und die schleicht durch kloppt ihn schneller um als man heilen kann. Oder nen Barbaren, der ihn in die Gegnerreihe pullt, stunnt und weg ist er. 
Auf Huss ists auserdem so, dass Destro mit ca 4-7 Heilern + mind 4 Tanks im BG steht während auf Order Seite mit glück mal 2-3 Heiler sind (normalerweise 1-2). Das heißt der BW kann schaden kloppen wie man will, es kommt keine Sau zu den Heilern durch und diue Tanks hauen alles weg. 

Bw ist nun mal wie Nitro: Er kann alles weghauen, ist aber sehr instabil. Nun ist er halt noch instabieler und gegen halbwegs aufgeweckte Gegner sehr nutzlos.

Was lieber mal angesprochen werden sollte als BW sind Tanks (bin selber Eisenbrecher) und nun der Sqigg (Magus ist angemessen gefährlich). Tanks auf Schaden geskillt hauen im Bezug auf ihr Leben und  ihre Nehmerqualitäten viel zu viel Schaden raus. Wie oft habe ich gesehen, wie sich Schwarzorks alleine durch Gegner hacken während 3-4 auf sie einprügeln. Die heilen sich sogar noch selbst wie sau. Auch Eisenbrecher können in Vergeltung / Bruderschaft einen schaden rausknuppeln, der einfach nicht mehr feierlich ist. (Wir können uns zumindest nicht heilen...) 

Noch kurz zum Sqigg: Der trifft mich (mit vollen deff Taktiken... Tank) nun mit 700er hits. Will nicht wissen wie das an Stoffis aussieht. Der Schattenkrieger wurde bei weitem nicht so stark gebufft. Der hat nen krassen Nahkampf-buff bekommen. Aber wenn man hätte Nahkampf spielen wollen hätte man auch ne WH machen können...

Fazit für mich: Bw ist ok... BO hält zu viel aus ...IB haut auf Vergeltung zuviel raus... Hexen sollten nachdem sichtbar werden nen rüssi debuff haben ... SW auf sqigg niveau heben... WL sollte wie der Maurauder OHNE pet pullen können... WH finishing sachen nicht ballistik abhängig 

das währs glaube ich ....


----------



## heretik (4. Dezember 2008)

Schädelaffe schrieb:


> Noch kurz zum Sqigg: Der trifft mich (mit vollen deff Taktiken... Tank) nun mit 700er hits.



Nein, tut er nicht. Der Treiba hat eine Moralfähigkeit, die seinen Schaden für 10 Sekunden verdoppelt. Außerdem einen Angriff, der 3 Sekunden aufbaut und Körperschaden macht, der natürlich nicht durch die Rüstung mitigiert wird. So kommen solche Zahlen zustande. Also bitte erst informieren, bevor hier schon wieder Märchen zusammenfabuliert werden.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (4. Dezember 2008)

doggystyle schrieb:


> ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob die BW die sich hier gerade so aufregen, auch die anderen klassen schon mal angetestet haben.
> 
> sorry, aber als zelot, squig, seit gestern gardist und auch BW (anderer server) kann ich euch nur ausgesprochen wenig mitleid entgegenbringen.
> 
> falls ihr euch tatsächlich einbildet, ihr würdet zu wenig schaden machen... spielt einfach mal die anderen klassen an.




Und wenn man die anderen Klassen gespielt hat (speziell Heiler oder Tank) merkt man dann, dass diese Klassen garnicht Schaden machen sollen, sondern eben tanken oder heilen?
Was nutzt diese Erfahrung dann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schädelaffe (4. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Belehrung... Und er trifft mich doch mit 700. Diese Zahlen kamen über einen lägeren Zeitraum zustande als 10 sec. Da kannst mir erzählen was du willst. Aber nicht falsch verstehen: Ich will nicht das er  weniger macht! Finde ich ja völlig in Ordnung, aber ein SW kann das an einem Tank nicht...und er hat kein pet, welches einen zusätzlichen Knock-back o.Ä hat.

Ich wohne mit nem Typen in ner WG, der Schattenkrieger spielt, und ich habe noch nie (auch nicht mit Moral 2, ich kenn die Klasse) solche Zahlen bei nem Tank gesehn. Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass Order noch keinen Tank hat, der die Resis bufft. Ich bezweifel aber, dass jedes Mal ein Auserkorener in der nähe war. 

Mfg


----------



## heretik (4. Dezember 2008)

Schädelaffe schrieb:


> Danke für die Belehrung... Und er trifft mich doch mit 700. Diese Zahlen kamen über einen lägeren Zeitraum zustande als 10 sec. Da kannst mir erzählen was du willst. Aber nicht falsch verstehen: Ich will nicht das er  weniger macht! Finde ich ja völlig in Ordnung, aber ein SW kann das an einem Tank nicht...und er hat kein pet, welches einen zusätzlichen Knock-back o.Ä hat.



Ok, dann nehm ich das zurück. Am ehesten kann ich mir den Schaden dann noch so erklären:

a) Taktik "All by meself": Kein Pet, dafür 25 % Dam Bonus, seit Patch sehr beliebt
b) Taktik "Skirmisher", 25 % Bonusschaden wenn in bestimmter Range
c) "What Blocka" debufft seit 1.06 die Rüstung des Opfers, und das um erkleckliche Beträge wenn die Linie gespecct ist. Die Linie ist nebenbei auch die Linie mit dem 1 s Plink, was den Schaden zusätzlich erklären dürfte.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. Dezember 2008)

Und selbst wenn er dich als Tank mit 700er hits trifft, er ist als Range deine Konterklasse, er soll dich ja aus den Socken hauen, geht mir mit den Schattenkriegern genauso. Dafür dürfen später die Melees heulen wenn sie sich in deine nähe wagen.


----------



## zadros (5. Dezember 2008)

Umpapalumpa schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Zahlen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nun genaue Statistiken, dass 25% der aktiv spielenden BG - Ordler BW sind kann ich dir nicht liefern, aber uns, das heisst meiner Gilde und auch der Allianz fällt auf, dass in FAST allen BG's 4-6 BW's rum rennen in seltenen Fällen mal 1-2 oder aber 7-8
*Deine Statistik zeigt nur die erstellten chars nicht aber die aktuell gespielten chars und das musst du auch beachten!!*

Fakt ist: Nun trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen, jeder der meint BW wäre zu tode generft worden kann scheinbar nicht spielen!



Schädelaffe schrieb:


> WL sollte wie der Maurauder OHNE pet pullen können...



Und Marauder sollte wie der WL auf 100 Fuß und instant pullen können statt channeling ...


----------



## heretik (5. Dezember 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Und Marauder sollte wie der WL auf 100 Fuß und instant pullen können statt channeling ...



Und ich würde auch gern wie der WL wie Super Mario von Gegner zu Gegner springen, sobald ich mal nen Melee DD an der Backe habe.

Aber ich kann's halt nicht und ich jammer auch nicht drüber. Ich spiel die Klasse mit ihren Vor- und Nachteilen und fertig, und wenn mich Mythic irgendwann mal nerfen sollte dann freu ich mich auf bessere Zeiten und darüber, dass alle FOTMs wieder zur nächsten Klasse weiterpendeln. Gute Spieler zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass sie die ihnen gegebenen Werkzeuge optimal einsetzen, nicht dadurch, dass sie in Foren Krach machen und alle Klassen außer der ihrigen als IMBA beschimpfen.


----------



## zadros (5. Dezember 2008)

war auch eher erotisch erm ironisch gemeint, ich finde die klassen jetzt so wie sie sind eigentlich recht ausgeglichen - mir hätte ja schon ein playing with fire nerf + bugfixing gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (5. Dezember 2008)

hi
Hab meine Zauberin erst nach dem Patch angefangen und bin voll zufrieden mit ihr. Macht mir bisher am meisten Spaß
Allerdings kann ich nichts vermissen was ich nie gehabt habe.


----------



## Satus (5. Dezember 2008)

åenyila schrieb:


> ...
> Wenns so bleibt werd ich das Gäme canceln, so sehr es auch vom Konzept laune macht (Rvr), die Politik auf eine Heulcommunity dermassen zu hören und eine klasse so zu nerfen juckt mich nämlich überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Und wer jetzt amüsiert ist weil er ne andere Klasse zockt, seht zu das ihr in Szenarien ned zu weit oben steht mit dem Damage, der nächste Nerf kommt bestimmt (geht ja schon gut ab das gewhine von wegen Meleehämmer blabla)  ;-)




Warum schreibst Du den Satz nicht am Anfang Deines Postings? Dann hätte ich gleich gewusst, dass man Dein Geschreibsel ignorieren kann!

Der Nerv für den Feuerzauberer war dringend nötig. Mag sein, dass er zu heftig ausgefallen ist. Dennoch hatte ich seit dem Patch viel sapnnendere Kämpfe. Es ist nun nicht mehr möglich, dass 2-3 Feuerzauberer einen halben Kriegstrupp wegrösten. Demnach scheint die Balanceänderung gar nicht so schlecht zu sein, wie ihr Rothaarigen uns hier Glauben machen wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HosenMatzz (5. Dezember 2008)

so... hab mir die letzten x einträge nicht mehr durchgelesen.

klar ist jedoch mittlerweile, dass die weinerei derart unbegründest das man schon wieder lachen muss.
seit dem patch hab ich sowohl mit meinem main im t4 als auch twink im t3 sc's verloren in denen :
1.bw
2.bw
3.bw
4.bw
.
.
.7.bw 

im damage waren, sowohl wie sc's in denen :

1. bw 256 k dmg
2. irgendwas mit 160k dmg

soooo hart generft ! kaum  noch spielbar ! wähwäh.... oh mein gott !


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Dezember 2008)

HosenMatzz schrieb:


> soooo hart generft ! kaum  noch spielbar ! wähwäh.... oh mein gott !


Oh, was glaubst du was -15% Crit für eine Demotivation sein kann ^^


----------



## Soilent (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele mit Begeisterung derzeit Feuermagier, aktuell lvl 24. Mir macht er immer noch nen Höllenspaß, sowohl im PvE als auch im RvR. Gestern hab ich testweise Gruppen mit 3 25er Orcs im PvE gepullt und recht fix gelegt. Ich hatte lediglich das Gefühl, das diese immuner gegen den Feuerkäfig sind als vorher. Wenn man nicht stumpf auf der Stelle steht auch kein Akt. 

In den Szenarien lieg ich nach wie vor meistens auf Platz 1, vorausgesetzt es gibt Heilung zwischendurch. Das ich mehr einstecken muss als vorher kann ich so auch nicht wirklich sagen, mag daran liegen das ich meine Klamotten nach a) Leben b) Innitiative und c) Intelligenz aussuche. Derzeit stecke ich alle Punkte in den Pfad des Verzehrens. 

Diese Eindrücke sind natürlich rein subjektiv, gewonnen aus 6 Szenarien (5 wins) und ner halben Stunde PvE. Burgen einnehmen geht derzeit nicht, weil scheinbar 70% den Ritter spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modrip (5. Dezember 2008)

nach langem schau ich hier mal wieder rein und muß feststellen das hier eine sinnvolle Diskussion im Forum nicht möglich ist. Fast alle Beiträge sind voller Neid,Missgunst und Gehässigkeit sowie subjektiver Feststellungen. Wer mit irgendwelchen Damagestats argumentiert, hat das Prinzip einfach nicht verstanden.

Anfangs war ich hier sehr gerne im Forum unterwegs,da es hier gesittet und niveauvoll zu ging. Mittlerweile ist das hier alles zu einem 2. Wow Forum verkommen. Es wird nur noch rumgeflamed und dummes Zeug geschrieben.

Dieser Thread kann geschlossen werden, danke


----------



## Skullzigg (5. Dezember 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> Wie sind so eure Erfahrungen mit dem nerf der Zauberinnen/Feuermagier sowohl als Betroffener als auch als Opfer? Ich persönlich bin da nicht so begeistert von, das questen läuft jetzt deutlich zäher ab(bin 39 imo,also bald geschafft).
> Die 15% weniger crit und der wesentlich langsamere dark magic Aufbau(Zauberin),macht sich echt deutlich  bemerkbar. Man darf halt nicht vergessen der noncritschaden ist lächerlich. Der Begriff Glaskannone trifft meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zu. Glas ja, Kannone nein, da man meistens nicht lange genug lebt als das man nennenswerten Schaden macht.
> 
> 
> ...



und sehr gut so.
Diese klassen waren zu overpowered als 30er im t3 bg hatten die immer über 21k ep, weil die mit aoe alle plätteten Oo


----------



## heretik (5. Dezember 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> nach langem schau ich hier mal wieder rein und muß feststellen das hier eine sinnvolle Diskussion im Forum nicht möglich ist. Fast alle Beiträge sind voller Neid,Missgunst und Gehässigkeit sowie subjektiver Feststellungen. Wer mit irgendwelchen Damagestats argumentiert, hat das Prinzip einfach nicht verstanden.



A) Zum einen gibt es keine objektiven Meinungen und 

 Die "irgendwelchen Damagestats" sollten widerlegen, dass man als "Glaskannone" (sic) seit dem Patch keinen nennenswerten Schaden mehr macht. Machen nämlich ne Menge BWs nach wie vor.

Wenn du nen Thread haben willst wo alle deiner Meinung sind und dir zustimmen, dass alles viel besser war, mach am besten einen im BW-Forum auf. Und selbst da werden nicht alle deiner Meinung sein.


----------



## Modrip (6. Dezember 2008)

> Die "irgendwelchen Damagestats" sollten widerlegen, dass man als "Glaskannone" (sic) seit dem Patch keinen nennenswerten Schaden mehr macht. Machen nämlich ne Menge BWs nach wie vor.



gut das du das beste Beispiel bringst....... 

die meisten beurteilen eine Klasse nach den Damagestats. Platz 1 in den stats=op. Es ist absolut keine Kunst auf Platz 1 zu kommen, einfach alles hirnlos zu dotten und ae Schaden machen,fertig. Aber was sagt das über die Überlebensfähigkeiten und das Verhältnis(welches sich seit dem Patch stark verschlechtert hat) von singletargetdamage und Lebensdauer des BW/Soc aus? genau nix....

Und so lange die meisten so denken hat es einfach kein Sinn hier im Forum zu diskutieren. Dieses WoW verseuchte Denken wird man aus der Community egal von welchem mmo nicht mehr rausbekommen.


Dazu kommt noch das die meisten einfach nicht spielen können und absolut kein taktisches Verständnis haben. Da wird lieber zu 4 auf einem Tank rumgehackt(sein heiler steht 10m daneben). Zu fünft einem Gegner hinterher gelaufen(geil geil kill). Und der Bw/Soc macht in aller ruhe Schaden.

Warum werden tanks nicht einfach ignoriert bzw cc, warum werden Heiler und BW/Soc nicht gezielt durch meleetrupps ausgeschaltet? Zeigt mir ein Szenario wo bw/soc oben sind,wenn so gespielt wird..... 

Aber halt eigene Fehler gesteht man sich ungerne ein,man ist davon überzeugt alles richtig zu machen..warum machen die bws und Soc also so viel Schaden? richtig weil sie op sind,eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es nicht.

Glaubt mir ich habe so ein Szenario schon erlebt. Dort wurden gezielt Stoffies durch 3er meleetrupps ausgeschaltet...länger als 30sek hat man nie gelebt


----------



## Raphi-Hergig (6. Dezember 2008)

Die sogenannte Dmg anpassung einiger Klassen war im dem Pkt notwendig um eine gewisse Balance zu behalten.
Schliesslich ist der gemeine Spieler ja nicht dumm bei der Charwahl , er nimmt das was am meisten kann und am leichtesten geht und das war nunmal der BW.

Vorteile der Klasse ? Man steht weit weg vom geschehen und mit Aoe und Dots die nicht direkt gegenhealbar waren konnte man schön alles niederstrecken binnen Sekunden , was in der Grp um einiges schneller noch ging.
Mann war CC immun , verlangsamen und kicken konnte man auch , ach ja einen Festhalteeffekt der nicht gebrochen werden konnte unter Dmg einfluss besaß der BW ja auch noch.
Also die Perfekte 3 Tastenklasse wo man selbst im Lag sich nicht groß bewegen musste , weil vorher alles im CC oder Aoe tot war.

Die Dmg anpassung kommt jetzt natürlich den großteil der Spieler garnicht recht , da sie ja eine fertige Klasse ausgewählt haben die schliesslich lange genug in der Beta getestet wurden ist. Natürlich fallen dann Vorurteile wie "Lern deine Klasse spielen dann ist sie immer noch gut" etc . Andersrum fragen sich die BWs können alle andern ausser uns BWs ihre Klasse nicht spielen ?! 
Mann muss sich im klaren sein das Mythic/Goa hier ein gutes Gruppensystem haben und dieses bestimmt nicht gegen ein 1vs1 System tauschen. Auch wenn wir als Deutsche Endbenutzer nicht so ernst genommen werden wie unsere Amerikanischen Freunde im Forum/Support , doch holen sich Mythic reichlich Spielererfahrungen rein und dazu gehören auch meinungen der BWs.
Und wenn selbst BWs Aussagen treffen; "Hey wir machen doch einwenig zu viel Dmg" dann kann man davon ausgehen das eine Anpassung in betracht gezogen wird.

Und meine Persönliche Meinung ist sehr Positiv zum Patch und das was bisher passiert ist von Mythic aus.

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern ein Spiel gehabt zuhaben wo Entwickler so schnell auf Ideen der Spieler eingegangen sind wie hier. Und ich rede hier nicht von Nerfs einzelner Klassen oder NPCs die wurden Gott sei Dank ignoriert. Da ja jetzt auch ein Addon eines gewissen Spiels draußen ist und wir endlich die restlichen "Kiddies" los sind die Warhammer übergangsweise gespielt haben. Finde ich die eingezogenen Meinungen der Spieler anbetracht des Alters doch sehr angemessen die schliesslich in wochenlanger Arbeit als Patch umgesetzt wurden sind sehr gut.


----------



## heretik (6. Dezember 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> Aber was sagt das über die Überlebensfähigkeiten und das Verhältnis(welches sich seit dem Patch stark verschlechtert hat) von singletargetdamage und Lebensdauer des BW/Soc aus? genau nix....



Auf dein jämmerliches "hier diskutier ich nimmer, Ihr seid alle gegen mich" geh ich mal gar nicht weiter ein.

Hoher Damage = lang gelebt. Wenn ich mir nen BW mit rund 200k Damage anschaue KANN der gar nicht alle 30 Sekunden umgekippt sein.

Davon abgesehen gibt es auch gegen Nahkampf-Assisttrains Möglichkeiten. Schonmal Feuerkäfig probiert OHNE gleich danach nen AE draufzuwerfen? Soll Gerüchten zufolge was bringen. Oder einfach in einer koordinierten Gruppe spielen. Im schlimmsten Fall einfach mal WEGLAUFEN. Ich hab allen Ernstes noch nie nen BW mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit wegrennen sehen, maximal langsames nach hinten rudern damit die Dots und Instants noch rauskommen. Bei so ner hoffnungslosen Selbstüberschätzung schadet so ein "Nerfpatch" gar nicht, euch mal wieder auf den Boden der Realität zurückzuholen.

Fakt ist dass es die Max-Dam-BWs/Sorcerer immer noch gibt, und nein, nicht nur sinnloser AE-Schaden, sondern teilweise auch mit Kills im hohen Zehnerbereich. Dass du nicht dazugehörst tut mir Leid für dich, sagt aber nichts über die angebliche Unzulänglichkeit von BWs aus.


----------



## Pente (6. Dezember 2008)

Naja mal ganz ehrlich die Anpassung des Feuerzauberers war nichts was auch nur irgendwen im geringsten überrascht haben sollte. Das diese Klasse vor dem Patch deutlich zu stark war kann wohl keiner leugnen und zahlreiche Szenarien und RvR Schlachten haben dies auch mehrfach gezeigt. Allein schon die Serverstatistiken die belegen, dass auf fast jeden Server der meist gespielte Order-Char ein Feuerzauberer ist spricht deutlich dafür, dass mit der Klasse etwas nicht stimmte.

Was haben sie gemacht? In erster Linie haben sie einen Bug beim Feuerzauberer behoben der diese enormen Schadenszahlen vor dem Patch erst ermöglicht hatte. Der Debuff des Feuerzauberers konnte die Resistenzen seiner Gegner negieren und verdoppelte dadurch den Schaden des Feuerzauberers. Dies war ein bekannter Fehler denn wenn jemand 75 Körperresistenz hat und der Feuerzauberer diese dann um 200 senkt resultiert daraus 0 und nicht -125. Entweder hat man gegen eine Magieart Resistenzen oder man hat eben keine, aber man hat auf gar keinen Fall negative Resistenzen.

Das nächste was geändert wurde ist die Chance, dass Schaden Spieler aus Rooteffekten holt. Bei jedem Schaden den man erhält ist die Chance aus dem Root freizukommen deutlich höher als vorher bzw überhaupt erstmals gegeben denn aus dem Feuerzauberer Root kam man pre-Patch nie raus. Der hielt zu 100% immer die volle Zeit. Die Auswirkung dieser Änderung ist, dass eine Vielzahl der Feuerzauberer nun nicht mehr auf DoT skilled und das macht sich in Szenarien auch bemerkbar, der Silence der Klasse tritt nicht mehr so häufig auf wie zuvor.

Klar wurde der Schaden auch angepasst aber alles in allem wurde der Feuerzauberer nicht generft sondern nur elementare Fehler in der Spielmechanik der Klasse behoben. Wenn ich mir Szenarienstatistiken und Keepschlachten ansehe dann macht der Feuerzauberer nach wie vor einen enormen Schaden.


----------



## allakazomm (6. Dezember 2008)

Nun kommt es dann umso mehr auf das Gruppenspiel an das jeder seine Aufgabe auch richtig macht , ich finde es richtig die Klassen zu balancen. 
ES gilt weiterhin das Stein ,Schere,Papier System.Es gibt nunmal Klassen die man nicht schafft oder die man in 1vs1 besser nicht angeht andere wiederum lassen sich leicht legen.
Spiele selbst einen Feuerzauberer den ich mir ausgewählt habe weil er overpowerd war.Der macht immer noch immensen Schaden auch wenn die Nerv´s
wirken.
Ich bin der Meinung das war nötig.
Spiele auch einen Squiqtreiba und kann selbst vergleichen.
Beide Chars hatten einen Nerv nötig da der Squiqa viel zu wenig Dmg an Singeltargetzielen machte.

Das Balancing ist gelungen und es sollte nur noch minimal an dieser Schraube gedreht werden, da es sont ausartet wie bei andern bekannten Games wo nun jede Klasse praktisch alles kann oder bekommt was sie wollen nachdem sie in den Foren geheult hatten.

Es kommt auch im RVR (PVP) nicht darauf an ,an erster Stelle zu stehen sei es als DD ,Support DD oder was auch immer.Das Ziel ist es dieses Szenario zu gewinnen und an der Technik zu feilen wei man es gemeinsam gewinnt.
Nur weil ich als Squiqa als mal vorne stehe bei den Hits bin ich net der DD.Schaut man auf die Schadenszahl oder die wirklich getöteten Gegner sieht es schon ganz anders aus.Abgesehen davon erhalte ich kaum oder sogar keine Heilung womit ich leben muss.
Schaue ich mir die Hexenkriegerin an die sich ranschleichen muss nen Stoffie zerhäckselt und dann stirbt hab ich da sicherlich mehr Fun und weniger Tode.
Das Game ist stimmig und die Balance gelungen denke ich wenn jeder seine Aufgaben wahrnimmt und an das gemeinsame Ziel denkt.

Ausserdem ist unsere Community um längen besser als bei anderen MMORPG´s!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hf @ all und viel glück im RVR! 

​​


----------



## Wardwick (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht das die Feuermagier jetzt rumheulen,
spielt mal eine andere DD Klasse uns sagt dann nochmal "ohh ich mach ja kein dmg".
Das ist ein bissl lächerlich.


----------



## joekay (6. Dezember 2008)

Ob der Nerf gut war? Keine Ahnung aber ich hab mich heut nach langer Zeit wieder eingeloggt.


----------



## Dolman (6. Dezember 2008)

åenyila schrieb:


> Na klar kann ich nicht spielen, ich glaube eher das so einige die Nerf BW geschrien haben nicht spielen können, aber natürlich musste das Argument kommen, wenn man sonst nix zu sagen hat das irgendwie belegbar oder sinnvoll ist.


Ach die meisten die nach nem BW Nerf geschrieben haben, waren einfach nur zu doof mal auf ihre Resis zu achten.
Leider schaut mythic immer zuerst danach wer am lautesten heult. Siehe 7 Jahre DAoC.


----------



## joekay (6. Dezember 2008)

Dolman schrieb:


> Leider schaut mythic immer zuerst danach wer am lautesten heult. Siehe 7 Jahre DAoC.



Der BW büßt aber auch viel durch Bugfixes ein, er wäre also so oder so schwächer geworden. Man kann auch umgekehrt sagen, dass die BW, die nicht spielen können den Nerf verhindern wollten und jetzt heulen.


----------



## Ryl (6. Dezember 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> Hoffe die haben den BW der Sorc angeglichen, ich les hier dauernd nur "der BW ist zu stark" "BW ist die nervigste Klasse"
> sowas lese ich über die Zauberin nie... obwohl es ja eigentlich die Spiegelklasse ist. Ist die Sorc wirklich wehniger nervig als der BW? naja werde heute abend mal schauen ob ich wirklich meine Sorc aufgeben will, und nur noch mein Jünger spiele



Ganz ehrlich: ueber die Sorc sagt niemand was, weil die meisten Destro sind also nie gegen sie spielen und MIR ist in letzter Zeit trotz dem "Nerf" nich wirklich was aufgefallen, in den Szenarien in denen ich spiele sind die Top Dmg machern immer noch sorc und BW...


----------



## heretik (6. Dezember 2008)

Dolman schrieb:


> Ach die meisten die nach nem BW Nerf geschrieben haben, waren einfach nur zu doof mal auf ihre Resis zu achten.
> Leider schaut mythic immer zuerst danach wer am lautesten heult. Siehe 7 Jahre DAoC.



Du meinst die Resis, die jetzt seit dem Patch erst richtig funktionieren?

Stimmt, daran muss es gelegen haben.


----------



## Modrip (6. Dezember 2008)

> Auf dein jämmerliches "hier diskutier ich nimmer, Ihr seid alle gegen mich" geh ich mal gar nicht weiter ein.



Ich habe geschrieben das es sinnlos ist hier ernsthafte Diskussionen zu führen, da die meisten Argumente durch subjektive Eindrücke geprägt sind....Damagestats...ich habe einen bw twink der macht im t1 viel Schaden etc.. Zudem kotzt mich diese Gehässigkeit und Missgunst an. 
Das war alles...


Und falls es wer nicht mitbekommen haben sollte ich spiele eine Soc und kein BW. Das es die Soc mit dem patch wohl bedeutend schlechter erwischt hat sollte klar sein. Was haben die Soc mit dem verbugten Debuff des Bw zu tun der solch hohen Schaden erst möglich machte`? genau nix 



> ich weiß gar nicht das die Feuermagier jetzt rumheulen,
> spielt mal eine andere DD Klasse uns sagt dann nochmal "ohh ich mach ja kein dmg".
> Das ist ein bissl lächerlich.



deine Zeig mir mal eine andere DD Klasse die noch geringere Überlebenschancen hat wie eine Soc oder ein BW, wirst keine finden.(ich meine die Zeit bis er verreckt wenn er auch nur 1 Melee an sich hat, cc mal aussenvor gelassen)


----------



## heretik (6. Dezember 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> deine Zeig mir mal eine andere DD Klasse die noch geringere Überlebenschancen hat wie eine Soc oder ein BW, wirst keine finden.(ich meine die Zeit bis er verreckt wenn er auch nur 1 Melee an sich hat, cc mal aussenvor gelassen)



Squigtreiba. Und nein, CC mal nicht außen vor gelassen. Das ist wie zu sagen "Tank hat keine Chance im Nahkampf, Rüstung mal außen vor gelassen".


----------



## Syane (6. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Squigtreiba. Und nein, CC mal nicht außen vor gelassen. Das ist wie zu sagen "Tank hat keine Chance im Nahkampf, Rüstung mal außen vor gelassen".



Jezt ohne mist ... das war einmal ...mittlerweile kann nen Squigtreiba so gut wegrennen ...alleine als melee hast du es echt schwirig. Ich jedenfalls als Hexenjäger ...klar kommts auch auf den Spieler an ..aber das sind nicht mehr sone Opfer wie zauberinnen ...oder ja sogar Zeloten sind einfacher.


----------



## clickrush (7. Dezember 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Jezt ohne mist ... das war einmal ...mittlerweile kann nen Squigtreiba so gut wegrennen ...alleine als melee hast du es echt schwirig. Ich jedenfalls als Hexenjäger ...klar kommts auch auf den Spieler an ..aber das sind nicht mehr sone Opfer wie zauberinnen ...oder ja sogar Zeloten sind einfacher.



das ist ja der witz am squigtreiba. im prinzip siehts so aus:

<----------schaden/zeit + Schadenspitzen

Feuermagier, Schattenkrieger, Maschinist
Zauberin,      Squigtreiba,        Magus

überleben----------------------------------->


das ein magus mehr schaden im gesammten gemacht hat, heisst nur das er besser gespielt hat und ne bessere gruppe hatte. der dps ist immernoch deutlich höher bei den Zauberern.


*die situation ist ganz einfach:* da die zauberer und feuerzauberer eine zeit lang überstark waren (besonders die feuerzauberer wegen "play with fire"), haben sich 

1. viele daran gewöhnt, dass es einfach ist viel schaden zu machen und
2. viele einen solchen angefangen haben weil sie wussten, dass er stark ist

zu 1. lieber spielen als weinen. ihr werdet euch sicher gut anpassen können.
zu 2. wartet noch 2 wochen, dann wird vlt ne andere klasse als "imba" bezeichnet. diese könnt ihr dann rerollen.


----------



## heretik (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte gern mal nen genauen Grund warum der Treiba bessere Überlebenschancen hat als ein BW. "Weil er mittlerweile besser weglaufen kann" lass ich grad mal nicht zählen, sorry. Besonders vor nem Hexenjäger wegzulaufen ist eigentlich Unsinn, da macht's immer so lustig "Pling Pling" bei jedem Schritt.


----------



## Modrip (7. Dezember 2008)

> Squigtreiba. Und nein, CC mal nicht außen vor gelassen. Das ist wie zu sagen "Tank hat keine Chance im Nahkampf, Rüstung mal außen vor gelassen".



ich rede davon, wie lange man lebt, wenn ein melee direkt an einem ist(cc auf cd) und man nicht weglaufen kann.


----------



## heretik (7. Dezember 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> ich rede davon, wie lange man lebt, wenn ein melee direkt an einem ist(cc auf cd) und man nicht weglaufen kann.



Und warum sollte der Treiba da besser dastehen als ein BW?


----------



## clickrush (7. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern mal nen genauen Grund warum der Treiba bessere Überlebenschancen hat als ein BW. "Weil er mittlerweile besser weglaufen kann" lass ich grad mal nicht zählen, sorry. Besonders vor nem Hexenjäger wegzulaufen ist eigentlich Unsinn, da macht's immer so lustig "Pling Pling" bei jedem Schritt.



ganz einfach. der squigtreiba hat mehr defensive fähigkeiten und kann im rennen schiessen. wenn man kitet schaut man den gegner ja an. dh du kannst den hexenjäger snaren und er dich nicht.

fähigkeiten die mir grad so in den sinn kommen vom treiba: rennt, snare, knockback, root
der bw hat glaube nur n root und einen schwächeren snare.


----------



## Wolle80 (7. Dezember 2008)

fähigkeiten die mir grad so in den sinn kommen vom treiba: rennt, snare, knockback, root
der bw hat glaube nur n root und einen schwächeren snare.
[/quote]

Snare? Dafür müsste der Hexenjäger schon vor ihm laufen... hat 2. Castzeit und 3. Hat der Hexenjäger doch auch nen Snare. 

Knockback?  Das ist ne Moral 1 Fähigkeit, also maximal einmal pro Minute, genügend Moral vorausgesetzt...

Und wenn ein Squig Treiber nen Hexenjäger entkommt, sollte der Hexenjäger vielleicht ein wenig was an seiner Spielweise ändern.(Speziell weil er,im Gegensatz zur Hexenkriegerin auch noch ne Pistole hat)

Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich.. Die Tatsache das Melee DDs Ranged DDs im Nahkampf zerlegen... sry , wer das nicht akzeptiert sollte wieder Doom im Godmode spielen.

Greetz Wolle


----------



## Night falls (7. Dezember 2008)

Naja, da bei mir seit dem Patch auchnoch die Performance schlechter geworden ist und nun nichtmal mehr das PvE, was eigentlich ne große Stärke von meiner AoE Sorc war durch den fetten Nerf auchnoch zur Hölle geworden ist werde ich wahrscheinlich einfach mein Abo nicht verlängern und schauen wie sich das alles so entwickelt.


----------



## clickrush (7. Dezember 2008)

Wolle80 schrieb:


> Snare? Dafür müsste der Hexenjäger schon vor ihm laufen... hat 2. Castzeit und 3. Hat der Hexenjäger doch auch nen Snare.



beim kiten schaust du den gegner praktisch ständig an


----------



## Wolle80 (7. Dezember 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> beim kiten schaust du den gegner praktisch ständig an




Ja das muss man aber auch erst mal können (skill)
Und der Hexenjäger sollte ja den ersten Schlag haben, und da der Snare ne min. Range hat...(funzt also nicht im Melee)
+ die Tatsache das das Ding Castzeit hat...

Naja, ich sag es nochmal ganz einfach. Bist du als Fernkämpfer im Nahkampf mit nem Nahkämpfer, speziell DDs, war es das .
Zu sagen das der Char aufgrund der Tatsache generft wäre ist Jammern auf Hohem Niveau...


----------



## Raphi-Hergig (8. Dezember 2008)

Warum sind hier alle der Auffassung das man im 1vs1 jeden killen kann ?
Wieso geht ne Hexenkriegerin auf nen Squidjäger als auf den Healer daneben ?

Es gibt soviele Fähigkeiten die man anwenden kann um einzelne und besonders Gruppen zu stören , was bedeutend wichtiger ist als Dmg !

Und da gibt es soviele Beispiele wie dumm man seine Taktiken und Fähigkeiten einsetzen kann das man garnicht alle niederlegen kann. Aber am schönsten ist immer noch zu sehen:
Tanks die Dmg machen !!! Healer die auf Dmg skillen und maximal einmal Rezzen , Nahkämpfer die im Kt stehen und mit Dolchen etc werfen oder unsere Nahkampf Mages die in den feindlichen Kt rennen und bomben wollen...


----------



## Jemix (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich versteh nicht warum soviele Leute immer meinen bei Sorc und BW ist der Singledmg ausschlaggebend und der/die Dots sind nur was für Noobs... so ein Schwachsinn. Es ist eine eigene Skillline und hat mindestens genauso viel "Skill" nötig wie jede andere Line auch.
Ein Spieler der das erste mal mit Dots spielt wird lange nicht soviel ausrichten wie ein Spieler der schon lange damit eingespielt ist. 
Davon abgesehen ist die Dotline eine eher für größere Schlachten effektive Skillung und da kannste 3 Singledmgsorcs/BWs hinstellen, die werden nicht an die Effizienz einer/s Dotsorc/BW rankommen.
Ihr seid alle noch viel zu sehr auf die Szenarios eingestellt. Die haben aber wenig mit dem "richtigen"
PVP zu tun...dem open PVP. Und da ist meiner Meinung nach die Dotline sowie die Aeline um einiges besser als die Singledmgline (gehe dabei von der Sorc aus).
Die Singledmgline ist meiner Meinung nach als Nebenline ganz gut zu skillen, aber ich sie würde niemals, jedenfall so wie es momentan ist, als Hauptline in betracht ziehen, da sie dafür einfach zu schlecht ist.
Und zum Schaden = OP kann ich nur sagen, dass man als DMG (DÄMÄÄÄGE) Klasse doch dafür da ist um ordentlich reinzuhauen, also ist der Schaden bei diesen Klassen meiner Meinung nach schon was wichtiges, genauso wie beim Heiler die Heilstats am Ende des Szenarios.


----------



## xaxoon (8. Dezember 2008)

da sieht man, wie subjektiv die eindrücke sind. wenn ich im scenario von dem magier in 4-5 sekunden gekillt werde, dann kommt mir der immer noch sehr, sehr stark vor. wenn ich als maschinist den zuerst sehe, mache ich dem 50% leben weg, bevor ich umfalle. also soo schwach kann der char ja nicht sein, denke ich mir...


----------



## eazyflash (8. Dezember 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> da sieht man, wie subjektiv die eindrücke sind. wenn ich im scenario von dem magier in 4-5 sekunden gekillt werde, dann kommt mir der immer noch sehr, sehr stark vor. wenn ich als maschinist den zuerst sehe, mache ich dem 50% leben weg, bevor ich umfalle. also soo schwach kann der char ja nicht sein, denke ich mir...



soooooo schwach ist er ja auch net wie hier einige behaupten ^^
das problem ist ja eher das man sich halt selber umbringt (momentan also 35% chance auf 750 schaden an einem selber auf jede aktion die man auf sein ziel zaubert).
liegt also eher an der spielmechanik.
und wenn schon glaskanone dann bitte auch richtig...

###

der dotnerf geht ja so in ordnung meiner meinung nach nur das die auch den singlenuker(fireballcaster) generft haben is schon irgentwie komisch.
naja bei dem dotwizzi is ja eigentlich kaum von einem nerf zu reden wenn es um singletargets geht.

die zauberin ist auch als singlenuker stärker als der firewizz (es geht ja nicht nur um schaden gell), die hat halt paar nette spielereien (taktiken+moral wie z.b. Ausschöpfen der Dunkelheit - Schatten des Unheils - gefrorener Zorn - windgewebte Muschel) was die defensive betrifft und in der richtigen grp mit 2 chosen + zauberin hat man vor dem nerf schon als firewizz nix mehr gemacht (naja gemacht hat man schon was... sich selber down halt ^^).
naja dauert nich mehr lange dann kann man sich in t4 szenarien auch als ordnungspieler über 75% resis freuen bei richtigem equip+fähigen tanks.
ich hoffe mal nicht das zu viele firewizz/wizz den char weckseln weil dann werden wohl die healer + magus/maschienisten heulen das es nurnoch sinnlose klopperei ist und sie eigentlich immer first target sind.


----------



## xaxoon (9. Dezember 2008)

eazyflash schrieb:


> soooooo schwach ist er ja auch net wie hier einige behaupten ^^
> das problem ist ja eher das man sich halt selber umbringt (momentan also 35% chance auf 750 schaden an einem selber auf jede aktion die man auf sein ziel zaubert).
> liegt also eher an der spielmechanik.
> und wenn schon glaskanone dann bitte auch richtig...
> ...


MIST! dann waren die 50% abgezogenes leben, die der magier nach meinem tod noch hatte nicht MEIN dmg, sondern der hat sich selbst geschädigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol

und ja, ich heule JETZT schon, denn ich bin immer first target der stoffis. weil ich bin der lästige typ, der da ständig die aoe granaten nach hinten, in den haufen stoffis reinknallt. nach der 2. bis 3. granate fliegen mir meist paar schattenblitze und flüche um die ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: schön gemacht, das mit den verlinkten fähigkieten, thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenjin (9. Dezember 2008)

MIMIMI
für mehr fehlen mir nur die Worte du noob!


----------



## Tikume (9. Dezember 2008)

Ravenjin schrieb:


> MIMIMI
> für mehr fehlen mir nur die Worte du noob!



Viel Spaß mit dem Perma Ban


----------



## zadros (9. Dezember 2008)

Meine Erfahrung mit dem nerf nach nun etwas mehr als 1 Woche:

Es werden nicht weniger ( Screen 1 ) aber man muss jetzt auch spielen können um was als BW zu reißen ( Screen 2 - Ich bin der kleine Squiggi Dareon )


----------



## Firesign (9. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Perma Ban



Lol - das finde ich jetzt gelungen! Ein Perma Ban anstatt ein /closed bei einem Thema, 
welches schon nach der zweiten Seite nichts mehr zu sagen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da hat der TE wohl einen BW-Mod angegriffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (9. Dezember 2008)

Firesign schrieb:


> Lol - das finde ich jetzt gelungen! Ein Perma Ban anstatt ein /closed bei einem Thema,
> welches schon nach der zweiten Seite nichts mehr zu sagen hatte
> 
> 
> ...



Lies Dir mal den Thread "WarhammOr is kakke" durch dann wirst du festellen das der gebannte kein anderer als unser "Megarazoor sonstwas" ist, alternativ lies mal die Posts von seinem (jetzt) gebannten Hauptaccount. Der Ban war mehr als richtig, brauch sich jetzt echt keiner drüber zu beschweren oder zu wundern. Zwischen den Zeilen lesen zu können ist eine Kunst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry für OT, aber wenn sich darüber noch jemand wundert...


----------



## Nofel (9. Dezember 2008)

Also als squig treiber freut mich das Schon. Ich überleb auch mal die DoTs und mach vor allem an Stoffies mehr Schaden. Auf Helmgart hat man oft Gruppen mit 7-8 Feuermages(bei 12 Leuten) und man konnte einfach nichts machen. Wenn das in 1-2 Monaten nur noch 2-3 sind ok.

Er macht noch immer den meisten Schaden er sollte nur nicht mehr weit vorne stehen. Dann ist er nämlich mein Opfer. In 2-3 Wochen kann man vielleicht sagen ob der Nerf zu stark war aber im Moment muss man sich erst mal dran gewöhnen.


----------

